# 50% on welfare, 44% arrested before age 23...Democrats think we need more of this?



## BrokeLoser

Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
Do Democrats think 2+2=5?

Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


----------



## Cellblock2429

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


/----/ "More than half of immigrants on welfare"  That's the plan Stan.


----------



## Norman

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



100% vote for democrat.

So the answer is: yes.

And fuck Americans.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Norman said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% vote for democrat.
> 
> So the answer is: yes.
> 
> And fuck Americans.
Click to expand...


I agree...it’s just so odd considering how conscientious they seem to be with numbers. Haha


----------



## John Shaw

I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society. 

Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.


----------



## percysunshine

Sad as it is, the answer to your question is 'Yes'.


----------



## Manonthestreet

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


Stupid Trump is proved a liar again with his bogus claim they are sending us their criminals


----------



## Norman

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.



That statistic means nothing, because you according to your words, made it? (Although, I believe that it's a bit of a stretch).

Totally...


----------



## John Shaw

Norman said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statistic means nothing, because you according to your words, made it? (Although, I believe that it's a bit of a stretch).
> 
> Totally...
Click to expand...


it means nothing because you can get arrested for a lot of pretty minor shit in this country.

I'm 28, you dumb ****, with a good education and a decent job. I do my part as much as anyone else. Not that it's any of your goddamn business.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.


----------



## Norman

John Shaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statistic means nothing, because you according to your words, made it? (Although, I believe that it's a bit of a stretch).
> 
> Totally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it means nothing because you can get arrested for a lot of pretty minor shit in this country.
> 
> I'm 28, you dumb ****, with a good education and a decent job. I do my part as much as anyone else. Not that it's any of your goddamn business.
Click to expand...


You have no proof that it means nothing. It's just your assertion, which I bet is completely false.

Most functional people do not have that kind of track record, while most criminals... well it doesn't take a genius to figure this out.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Manonthestreet said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Trump is proved a liar again with his bogus claim they are sending us their criminals
Click to expand...


How do you figure that’s a lie?
Mexicans are a close second to Blacks in committed crime and incarceration rates. Think per capita like smart people do.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.



You were arrested 5 times for drunk driving and you say that is NOT a violent crime!!!???  Get help please.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.


----------



## Manonthestreet

BrokeLoser said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Trump is proved a liar again with his bogus claim they are sending us their criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that’s a lie?
> Mexicans are a close second to Blacks in committed crime and incarceration rates. Think per capita like smart people do.
Click to expand...

I thought the mockery of libs was plain


----------



## BrokeLoser

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.





John Shaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statistic means nothing, because you according to your words, made it? (Although, I believe that it's a bit of a stretch).
> 
> Totally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it means nothing because you can get arrested for a lot of pretty minor shit in this country.
> 
> I'm 28, you dumb ****, with a good education and a decent job. I do my part as much as anyone else. Not that it's any of your goddamn business.
Click to expand...


You do realize that most good Americans have NEVER been arrested...right?
If your story is true you would represent the exception and certainly not the rule...you know this...right?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Cellblock2429 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ "More than half of immigrants on welfare"  That's the plan Stan.
Click to expand...


indeed it is 

the dems have spent the last 8 years trying to make as 

many people as possible dependent on the government


----------



## Ted Frazier

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


30% of non-immigrants are on welfare. We need to do something about 1/3 of non-immigrants. they're killing us with this welfare thing.


----------



## John Shaw

BrokeLoser said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statistic means nothing, because you according to your words, made it? (Although, I believe that it's a bit of a stretch).
> 
> Totally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it means nothing because you can get arrested for a lot of pretty minor shit in this country.
> 
> I'm 28, you dumb ****, with a good education and a decent job. I do my part as much as anyone else. Not that it's any of your goddamn business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that most good Americans have NEVER been arrested...right?
> If your story is true you would represent the exception and certainly not the rule...you know this...right?
Click to expand...


Most "good" Americans have broken the law hundreds of times in their lives. They are just better at not getting caught than I was. 

My problem was alcohol. I don't drink anymore, except a few beers on rare occasions. Drunks get arrested often because their vice of choice destroys their decision-making ability. It doesn't make them a bad person for life, unless they allow it to.


----------



## Meathead

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


Well, they should be recognized for being able to outdo blacks in their arrest rates.

Build the fuucking wall!


----------



## Ted Frazier

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


fact-check. Food stamps and school lunch are included, and those things are not the same as welfare cash assistance.
Edit your post to state that it's misleading.


----------



## John Shaw

ShootSpeeders said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were arrested 5 times for drunk driving and you say that is NOT a violent crime!!!???  Get help please.
Click to expand...


I wasn't arrested for drunk driving once, dumbass. Twice for underage drinking, twice for public intoxication, and once for eating free food at the place where I worked when I was 18 (which everyone did, but I alone got caught and charged for).


----------



## BrokeLoser

Ted Frazier said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 30% of non-immigrants are on welfare. We need to do something about 1/3 of non-immigrants. they're killing us with this welfare thing.
Click to expand...


While 30% is a long way from 50%...you’re right. We need to get our Blacks off the tit and working those low iQ beaner jobs as soon as we chase them all back south...Good point...thanks for that.


----------



## ColonelAngus

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



This is a lie.

Everyone knows that all illegal immigrants are war heros and valedictorians.


----------



## Winston

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democratsfiel  think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



How stupid.  This is not about "immigrants".  This is about so-called "dreamers", that is the children bought here by their immigrant parents.  They were not born here, but they have been raised here.

Now, let me educate you.  These individuals must be under the age of 31. They must have lived in the United States since June 15, 2007.  In order to be part of DACA they have to file paperwork with the federal government showing that they are either in school, have graduated from high school or have a GED. or that they have been honorably discharged from the US Armed Forces.  That they have never been convicted of a felony or significant misdemeanor, that they have less than three minor misdemeanor convictions.  (Jaywalk three times and your out)

There are about 700,000 dreamers.  Almost a thousand are CURRENTLY SERVING IN THE US MILITARY.  Hard to claim one respects the military when you want to kick some of those serving out of the country isn't it?  Almost three out of four of these "dreamers" are enrolled in an institution of higher education.  Over nine out of ten are working.  Their average wage is, now check this out, $17.46 an hour.

When you look at those numbers it is pretty easy to figure out why Republicans want them out.  The number of "real" Americans working fulltime between the age of 21-34 is just over seventy percent.  The average wage of those with just a high school education is less than $15.00 an hour.  Those Republicans know that their young adult child that lives in their basement and spends more time playing video games than working can't possibly compete with those dreamers.

But hey, if you want them gone I am willing to support it.  I just want everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, under the age of 31 to meet the very same requirements as the dreamers.  Felony conviction, deport them.  High school dropout, deport them.  Three misdemeanor convictions, deport them.  And I would take it a step further.  If they are over 21 and not enrolled in college they damn sure better have a job.  If they don't, deport them.  Because if we are going to deport these dreamers then we should use the opportunity to get rid of some of the dead weight around here.  And make no mistake about it, if a young adult is still living with mommy and daddy, refuses to get a job, and spending all his time playing Call of Duty, he is DEAD WEIGHT.


----------



## Meathead

*"There are about 700,000 dreamers. Almost a thousand are CURRENTLY SERVING IN THE US MILITARY. Hard to claim one respects the military when you want to kick some of those serving out of the country isn't it? Almost three out of four of these "dreamers" are enrolled in an institution of higher education. Over nine out of ten are working. Their average wage is, now check this out, $17.46 an hour."*

So, 700,000 are dreamers. OK.

About 1 in 700 are serving in the military? Maybe.

500,000 are in universities. Hmmm.

650,000 are working and making $17.46 an hour while 500,000 are attending university.

BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## g5000

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


80 percent of Americans want a path to legal status or citizenship for illegal immigrants.

I'm pretty sure 80 percent of Americans aren't all Democrats.

In fact, a supermajority of Republicans and conservatives want a path to legal status or citizenship for illegal immigrants.

I know you bigoted fucks who are in the tiny minority think starting topic after topic after topic to whine about darkies makes you feel more numerous, but you aren't.  It doesn't change anything.

Even Trump is against you.


----------



## WillMunny

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.



Why should we spend tax dollars housing & rehabbing another country's criminals?


----------



## WillMunny

Exhibit #669041 of liberalism being a mental disorder:  California has been in droughts most of the time most of my life, yet liberal traitors want to import MORE illegals to consume the dwindling water supply.  No basic cause/effect logic in whatever passes for a liberal's mind.


----------



## Meathead

WillMunny said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we spend tax dollars housing & rehabbing another country's criminals?
Click to expand...

Why indeed? It's a steep price to pay for Democrat dominance. Should America be made a shithole for that?


----------



## Old Rocks

Between 1991 and 2007, enforcement of federal immigration laws became a growing priority in response to undocumented immigration.1 By 2007, immigration offenses represented nearly one-quarter (24%) of all federal convictions, up from just 7% in 1991. Among those sentenced for immigration offenses in 2007, 80% were Hispanic.

A Rising Share: Hispanics and Federal Crime

*Interesting breakdown there. So Hispanic citizens have a far low federal crime rate than do blacks or whites. And the Hispanic non-citizens mostly have immigration violations. But for our bigots here, a person of Hispanic origin that spits on the sidewalk should be hung. Bigotry always finds a way of skewing numbers.*


----------



## Old Rocks

Winston said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democratsfiel  think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid.  This is not about "immigrants".  This is about so-called "dreamers", that is the children bought here by their immigrant parents.  They were not born here, but they have been raised here.
> 
> Now, let me educate you.  These individuals must be under the age of 31. They must have lived in the United States since June 15, 2007.  In order to be part of DACA they have to file paperwork with the federal government showing that they are either in school, have graduated from high school or have a GED. or that they have been honorably discharged from the US Armed Forces.  That they have never been convicted of a felony or significant misdemeanor, that they have less than three minor misdemeanor convictions.  (Jaywalk three times and your out)
> 
> There are about 700,000 dreamers.  Almost a thousand are CURRENTLY SERVING IN THE US MILITARY.  Hard to claim one respects the military when you want to kick some of those serving out of the country isn't it?  Almost three out of four of these "dreamers" are enrolled in an institution of higher education.  Over nine out of ten are working.  Their average wage is, now check this out, $17.46 an hour.
> 
> When you look at those numbers it is pretty easy to figure out why Republicans want them out.  The number of "real" Americans working fulltime between the age of 21-34 is just over seventy percent.  The average wage of those with just a high school education is less than $15.00 an hour.  Those Republicans know that their young adult child that lives in their basement and spends more time playing video games than working can't possibly compete with those dreamers.
> 
> But hey, if you want them gone I am willing to support it.  I just want everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, under the age of 31 to meet the very same requirements as the dreamers.  Felony conviction, deport them.  High school dropout, deport them.  Three misdemeanor convictions, deport them.  And I would take it a step further.  If they are over 21 and not enrolled in college they damn sure better have a job.  If they don't, deport them.  Because if we are going to deport these dreamers then we should use the opportunity to get rid of some of the dead weight around here.  And make no mistake about it, if a young adult is still living with mommy and daddy, refuses to get a job, and spending all his time playing Call of Duty, he is DEAD WEIGHT.
Click to expand...

Oh my, you just gave the 'Conservatives' that much more reason to hate the 'Dreamers'. After all, education is an anathema to our 'Conservatives'. They don't want to have to compete with anyone with over a third grade education. And the young dreamers make an average of $17.46 an hour while the 'Conservative' has to hold a minimum wage job because he keeps showing up for work stoned or drunk. How dare those insolent beaners demonstrate real work ethic! 'Dreamers' serving in the military. What stupidity. If they were smart, they would have a pimple on their ass, like Limpbaugh, or bone spurs, like President Pussy Grabber, or show up with their pants full of of shit like Teddy boi. LOL


----------



## Norman

Old Rocks said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democratsfiel  think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid.  This is not about "immigrants".  This is about so-called "dreamers", that is the children bought here by their immigrant parents.  They were not born here, but they have been raised here.
> 
> Now, let me educate you.  These individuals must be under the age of 31. They must have lived in the United States since June 15, 2007.  In order to be part of DACA they have to file paperwork with the federal government showing that they are either in school, have graduated from high school or have a GED. or that they have been honorably discharged from the US Armed Forces.  That they have never been convicted of a felony or significant misdemeanor, that they have less than three minor misdemeanor convictions.  (Jaywalk three times and your out)
> 
> There are about 700,000 dreamers.  Almost a thousand are CURRENTLY SERVING IN THE US MILITARY.  Hard to claim one respects the military when you want to kick some of those serving out of the country isn't it?  Almost three out of four of these "dreamers" are enrolled in an institution of higher education.  Over nine out of ten are working.  Their average wage is, now check this out, $17.46 an hour.
> 
> When you look at those numbers it is pretty easy to figure out why Republicans want them out.  The number of "real" Americans working fulltime between the age of 21-34 is just over seventy percent.  The average wage of those with just a high school education is less than $15.00 an hour.  Those Republicans know that their young adult child that lives in their basement and spends more time playing video games than working can't possibly compete with those dreamers.
> 
> But hey, if you want them gone I am willing to support it.  I just want everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, under the age of 31 to meet the very same requirements as the dreamers.  Felony conviction, deport them.  High school dropout, deport them.  Three misdemeanor convictions, deport them.  And I would take it a step further.  If they are over 21 and not enrolled in college they damn sure better have a job.  If they don't, deport them.  Because if we are going to deport these dreamers then we should use the opportunity to get rid of some of the dead weight around here.  And make no mistake about it, if a young adult is still living with mommy and daddy, refuses to get a job, and spending all his time playing Call of Duty, he is DEAD WEIGHT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, you just gave the 'Conservatives' that much more reason to hate the 'Dreamers'. After all, education is an anathema to our 'Conservatives'. They don't want to have to compete with anyone with over a third grade education. And the young dreamers make an average of $17.46 an hour while the 'Conservative' has to hold a minimum wage job because he keeps showing up for work stoned or drunk. How dare those insolent beaners demonstrate real work ethic! 'Dreamers' serving in the military. What stupidity. If they were smart, they would have a pimple on their ass, like Limpbaugh, or bone spurs, like President Pussy Grabber, or show up with their pants full of of shit like Teddy boi. LOL
Click to expand...


Conservatives pay taxes so that Democrats can get votes and genocide the conservatives, and even better, all whites. Turn America into Mexico.

Yeah, there is no reason the hate this development... none at all. Embrace the nightmares!


----------



## Winston

Meathead said:


> *"There are about 700,000 dreamers. Almost a thousand are CURRENTLY SERVING IN THE US MILITARY. Hard to claim one respects the military when you want to kick some of those serving out of the country isn't it? Almost three out of four of these "dreamers" are enrolled in an institution of higher education. Over nine out of ten are working. Their average wage is, now check this out, $17.46 an hour."*
> 
> So, 700,000 are dreamers. OK.
> 
> About 1 in 700 are serving in the military? Maybe.
> 
> 500,000 are in universities. Hmmm.
> 
> 650,000 are working and making $17.46 an hour while 500,000 are attending university.
> 
> BULLSHIT!!!



Look, I know this might seem alien to you, but you can work and go to college.  And some college students make damn good money.  I know several that make over $25.00 an hour and attend school full time.  Engineering internships pay especially good money.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Winston said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democratsfiel  think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid.  This is not about "immigrants".  This is about so-called "dreamers", that is the children bought here by their immigrant parents.  They were not born here, but they have been raised here.
> 
> Now, let me educate you.  These individuals must be under the age of 31. They must have lived in the United States since June 15, 2007.  In order to be part of DACA they have to file paperwork with the federal government showing that they are either in school, have graduated from high school or have a GED. or that they have been honorably discharged from the US Armed Forces.  That they have never been convicted of a felony or significant misdemeanor, that they have less than three minor misdemeanor convictions.  (Jaywalk three times and your out)
> 
> There are about 700,000 dreamers.  Almost a thousand are CURRENTLY SERVING IN THE US MILITARY.  Hard to claim one respects the military when you want to kick some of those serving out of the country isn't it?  Almost three out of four of these "dreamers" are enrolled in an institution of higher education.  Over nine out of ten are working.  Their average wage is, now check this out, $17.46 an hour.
> 
> When you look at those numbers it is pretty easy to figure out why Republicans want them out.  The number of "real" Americans working fulltime between the age of 21-34 is just over seventy percent.  The average wage of those with just a high school education is less than $15.00 an hour.  Those Republicans know that their young adult child that lives in their basement and spends more time playing video games than working can't possibly compete with those dreamers.
> 
> But hey, if you want them gone I am willing to support it.  I just want everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, under the age of 31 to meet the very same requirements as the dreamers.  Felony conviction, deport them.  High school dropout, deport them.  Three misdemeanor convictions, deport them.  And I would take it a step further.  If they are over 21 and not enrolled in college they damn sure better have a job.  If they don't, deport them.  Because if we are going to deport these dreamers then we should use the opportunity to get rid of some of the dead weight around here.  And make no mistake about it, if a young adult is still living with mommy and daddy, refuses to get a job, and spending all his time playing Call of Duty, he is DEAD WEIGHT.
Click to expand...


Let me help you pull your head from your ass and your lips from that 4” anteater.
First, nobody that matters gives two shits that theses “kids” were brought here as children...in the real world when our parents break the law we as children aren’t issued a winning lotto ticket...sorry bud.
See, in this nation we’re all about the Constitution, law, order and legal precedent...you wouldn’t understand...you thirdworlders don’t work like that in Mehico.
Disgusting subhumans can’t just abandon their children on our soil and expect REAL Americans to pick up the tab...anyone sane with a third grade education understands this...while lowlife pieces of shits riding on someone else’s checking account can’t wrap their head around it.
It is not the responsibility of REAL Americans to raise the worlds abandoned children...remember that.
Most of your DACA nightmares are in Southern Mexifornia where $13.96 an hour is a lowlifes wage...one can not afford their own shithole on that wage here....I’d suggest you stop bragging about that..it makes you look like the fool you are.

DACA helped raise wages: According to a 2016 survey, recipients made an average wage of $13.96 and hour, compared to $9.83 an hour before DACA.


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DACA recipients by the numbers: Who’s affected? Where do they live? What now?

“*Those Republicans know that their young adult child that lives in their basement and spends more time playing video games than working can't possibly compete with those dreamers.”*
Let me remind you, Smart rich people vote Republican while ignorant lowlife filth vote Democrat...you know this, you just like playing stupid...it’s what you do.


----------



## BrokeLoser

g5000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 80 percent of Americans want a path to legal status or citizenship for illegal immigrants.
> 
> I'm pretty sure 80 percent of Americans aren't all Democrats.
> 
> In fact, a supermajority of Republicans and conservatives want a path to legal status or citizenship for illegal immigrants.
> 
> I know you bigoted fucks who are in the tiny minority think starting topic after topic after topic to whine about darkies makes you feel more numerous, but you aren't.  It doesn't change anything.
> 
> Even Trump is against you.
Click to expand...


Save it bud...you’re in over your head with me...I’ve already exposed your filthy ass...you don’t know shit about shit...you’re an ignorant fool with zero credibility. Let me know if you need me to link you to the threads where I’ve clowned your dumb ass.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Ted Frazier said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> fact-check. Food stamps and school lunch are included, and those things are not the same as welfare cash assistance.
> Edit your post to state that it's misleading.
Click to expand...


Stop making an ass of yourself Ted...you look really desperate when you reach for stupid shit.

wel·fare
ˈwelˌfer/
_noun_
noun: *welfare*

the health, happiness, and fortunes of a person or group.
"they don't give a damn about the welfare of their families"
synonyms: well-being, health, comfort, security, safety, protection, prosperity, success, fortune; More
interest, good
"the welfare of children"
statutory procedure or social effort designed to promote the basic physical and material well-being of people in need.
"the protection of rights to education, housing, and welfare"
NORTH AMERICAN
financial support given to people in need.
synonyms: social security, social assistance, benefit, public assistance; More
pension, credit, support;
sick pay, unemployment benefit;
_informal_the dole
"we cannot claim welfare"


----------



## NYcarbineer

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



So they're the kind of working poor that conservatives love to create,

which, to the chagrin of conservatives, qualifies them for income based benefits.


----------



## danielpalos

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


The right wing has no solution to this problem.  

A market friendly visa would be generating revenue from tourists.


----------



## BrokeLoser

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're the kind of working poor that conservatives love to create,
> 
> which, to the chagrin of conservatives, qualifies them for income based benefits.
Click to expand...


Hold on a minute...are you implying that Republicans are working to increase the Democratic constituency? You realize that broke lowlifes vote Democrat...right? Are you playing stupid again?


----------



## FA_Q2

Old Rocks said:


> Between 1991 and 2007, enforcement of federal immigration laws became a growing priority in response to undocumented immigration.1 By 2007, immigration offenses represented nearly one-quarter (24%) of all federal convictions, up from just 7% in 1991. Among those sentenced for immigration offenses in 2007, 80% were Hispanic.
> 
> A Rising Share: Hispanics and Federal Crime
> 
> *Interesting breakdown there. So Hispanic citizens have a far low federal crime rate than do blacks or whites. And the Hispanic non-citizens mostly have immigration violations. But for our bigots here, a person of Hispanic origin that spits on the sidewalk should be hung. Bigotry always finds a way of skewing numbers.*


Technically, that chart does not say that Hispanics have a lower *crime rate*.  It states that they make up a lower percentage of the overall federal crimes.  Considering that they are less than 20% of the population, that is to be expected.  I


----------



## DOTR

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> .



   No...you are a liberal.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BrokeLoser said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're the kind of working poor that conservatives love to create,
> 
> which, to the chagrin of conservatives, qualifies them for income based benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold on a minute...are you implying that Republicans are working to increase the Democratic constituency? You realize that broke lowlifes vote Democrat...right? Are you playing stupid again?
Click to expand...


You want wages low.


----------



## imawhosure

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.




Are you illegal?  If not, then we have to put up with you till you see the light.  If you are illegal, let wherever you came from put up with you until you see the light, then come back when you see it.......LEGALLY-)


----------



## BrokeLoser

danielpalos said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing has no solution to this problem.
> 
> A market friendly visa would be generating revenue from tourists.
Click to expand...


Oh Danny...when are you ever gonna learn...nobody wants your illegal thirdworlders here fucking the place up any longer...PERIOD!
We don’t need their slave labor bud.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Old Rocks said:


> Between 1991 and 2007, enforcement of federal immigration laws became a growing priority in response to undocumented immigration.1 By 2007, immigration offenses represented nearly one-quarter (24%) of all federal convictions, up from just 7% in 1991. Among those sentenced for immigration offenses in 2007, 80% were Hispanic.
> 
> A Rising Share: Hispanics and Federal Crime
> 
> *Interesting breakdown there. So Hispanic citizens have a far low federal crime rate than do blacks or whites. And the Hispanic non-citizens mostly have immigration violations. But for our bigots here, a person of Hispanic origin that spits on the sidewalk should be hung. Bigotry always finds a way of skewing numbers.*



Think per capita like smart people do.
More than 70% of this country is white.
Now look up incarceration statistics at the state level...again, be smart and think per capita. 
Here, let me just go ahead and give you a free lesson....let me know what else you'd like to learn about.

















California: The Color of Crime


----------



## Imissbush

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


Pretty slanted studies. 

It does not bother me at all about the Medicaid situation. Poor people need health care too and immigrants don't make much money. Immigrants are poor and hard working and low wages mean they get assistance. Heck, Walmart workers get food stamps. 

The arrest thing is a nothing burger. 40% of whites get arrested also even though the police do not profile them


----------



## Imissbush

percysunshine said:


> Sad as it is, the answer to your question is 'Yes'.


Percy from Coultervakia???


----------



## Imissbush

percysunshine said:


> Sad as it is, the answer to your question is 'Yes'.


Let them eat Frenches Mustard!!


----------



## bripat9643

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



I thought all the "dreamers" were students at Harvard Medical School.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're the kind of working poor that conservatives love to create,
> 
> which, to the chagrin of conservatives, qualifies them for income based benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold on a minute...are you implying that Republicans are working to increase the Democratic constituency? You realize that broke lowlifes vote Democrat...right? Are you playing stupid again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want wages low.
Click to expand...


Those who oppose securing the border want low wages.


----------



## Imissbush

Newsflash, if you build the stupid wall, native born whites will still be overdosing on drugs


----------



## bripat9643

Imissbush said:


> Newsflash, if you build the stupid wall, native born whites will still be overdosing on drugs


Perhaps, but they will have a job.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Imissbush said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slanted studies.
> 
> It does not bother me at all about the Medicaid situation. Poor people need health care too and immigrants don't make much money. Immigrants are poor and hard working and low wages mean they get assistance. Heck, Walmart workers get food stamps.
> 
> The arrest thing is a nothing burger. 40% of whites get arrested also even though the police do not profile them
Click to expand...


To be clear....Are you saying we should import more foreigners to ride the checking accounts of American taxpayers? Should we provide health care for the worlds poor...or just the ones that disregard our laws and livelihood and break in?
Surely you have a link to your source showing that 40% of whites get arrested by age 23?


----------



## Siete

the op is a stupid Trump bitch

Undocumented immigrants do not qualify for welfare, food stamps, Medicaid, and most other public benefits. Most of these programs require proof of legal immigration status and under the 1996 welfare law, even legal immigrants cannot receive these benefits until they have been in the United States for more than five years.


----------



## Imissbush

BrokeLoser said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1991 and 2007, enforcement of federal immigration laws became a growing priority in response to undocumented immigration.1 By 2007, immigration offenses represented nearly one-quarter (24%) of all federal convictions, up from just 7% in 1991. Among those sentenced for immigration offenses in 2007, 80% were Hispanic.
> 
> A Rising Share: Hispanics and Federal Crime
> 
> *Interesting breakdown there. So Hispanic citizens have a far low federal crime rate than do blacks or whites. And the Hispanic non-citizens mostly have immigration violations. But for our bigots here, a person of Hispanic origin that spits on the sidewalk should be hung. Bigotry always finds a way of skewing numbers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think per capita like smart people do.
> More than 70% of this country is white.
> Now look up incarceration statistics at the state level...again, be smart and think per capita.
> Here, let me just go ahead and give you a free lesson....let me know what else you'd like to learn about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California: The Color of Crime
Click to expand...

But the population of California isn't 70% white. Cali has a much bigger Hispanic population


----------



## BrokeLoser

Siete said:


> the op is a stupid Trump bitch
> 
> Undocumented immigrants do not qualify for welfare, food stamps, Medicaid, and most other public benefits. Most of these programs require proof of legal immigration status and under the 1996 welfare law, even legal immigrants cannot receive these benefits until they have been in the United States for more than five years.



Let me help you pull your head from your ass and those lips from that 4" Hispanic anteater.
What else can I teach you filthy fucks?
*Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431*
*



*
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/cashing-in-illegal-immigrants-get-1261-more-welfare-than-american-families-5692-vs-4431/article/2590744


----------



## Imissbush

BrokeLoser said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slanted studies.
> 
> It does not bother me at all about the Medicaid situation. Poor people need health care too and immigrants don't make much money. Immigrants are poor and hard working and low wages mean they get assistance. Heck, Walmart workers get food stamps.
> 
> The arrest thing is a nothing burger. 40% of whites get arrested also even though the police do not profile them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear....Are you saying we should import more foreigners to ride the checking accounts of American taxpayers? Should we provide health care for the worlds poor...or just the ones that disregard our laws and livelihood and break in?
> Surely you have a link to your source showing that 40% of whites get arrested by age 23?
Click to expand...

Immigrants contribute a lot more to society than they take. Immigrants lead to economic growth simply by being here.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Imissbush said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1991 and 2007, enforcement of federal immigration laws became a growing priority in response to undocumented immigration.1 By 2007, immigration offenses represented nearly one-quarter (24%) of all federal convictions, up from just 7% in 1991. Among those sentenced for immigration offenses in 2007, 80% were Hispanic.
> 
> A Rising Share: Hispanics and Federal Crime
> 
> *Interesting breakdown there. So Hispanic citizens have a far low federal crime rate than do blacks or whites. And the Hispanic non-citizens mostly have immigration violations. But for our bigots here, a person of Hispanic origin that spits on the sidewalk should be hung. Bigotry always finds a way of skewing numbers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think per capita like smart people do.
> More than 70% of this country is white.
> Now look up incarceration statistics at the state level...again, be smart and think per capita.
> Here, let me just go ahead and give you a free lesson....let me know what else you'd like to learn about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California: The Color of Crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the population of California isn't 70% white. Cali has a much bigger Hispanic population
Click to expand...


Remember, I said "More than 70% of this *country* is white."
Try to follow along bud..shits moving quick.
Try again...your turn


----------



## Imissbush

BrokeLoser said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> the op is a stupid Trump bitch
> 
> Undocumented immigrants do not qualify for welfare, food stamps, Medicaid, and most other public benefits. Most of these programs require proof of legal immigration status and under the 1996 welfare law, even legal immigrants cannot receive these benefits until they have been in the United States for more than five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you pull your head from your ass and those lips from that 4" Hispanic anteater.
> What else can I teach you filthy fucks?
> *Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/cashing-in-illegal-immigrants-get-1261-more-welfare-than-american-families-5692-vs-4431/article/2590744
Click to expand...

Same screwy center pissing out propaganda. Lies


----------



## Imissbush

BrokeLoser said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1991 and 2007, enforcement of federal immigration laws became a growing priority in response to undocumented immigration.1 By 2007, immigration offenses represented nearly one-quarter (24%) of all federal convictions, up from just 7% in 1991. Among those sentenced for immigration offenses in 2007, 80% were Hispanic.
> 
> A Rising Share: Hispanics and Federal Crime
> 
> *Interesting breakdown there. So Hispanic citizens have a far low federal crime rate than do blacks or whites. And the Hispanic non-citizens mostly have immigration violations. But for our bigots here, a person of Hispanic origin that spits on the sidewalk should be hung. Bigotry always finds a way of skewing numbers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think per capita like smart people do.
> More than 70% of this country is white.
> Now look up incarceration statistics at the state level...again, be smart and think per capita.
> Here, let me just go ahead and give you a free lesson....let me know what else you'd like to learn about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California: The Color of Crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the population of California isn't 70% white. Cali has a much bigger Hispanic population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember, I said "More than 70% of this *country* is white."
> Try to follow along bud..shits moving quick.
> Try again...your turn
Click to expand...

Yes, and then you showed pie charts for a state. So that's dishonest


----------



## miketx

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.


So you are a liberal criminal that should be in prison as well as the illegals democrats are importing.


----------



## Siete

BrokeLoser said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> the op is a stupid Trump bitch
> 
> Undocumented immigrants do not qualify for welfare, food stamps, Medicaid, and most other public benefits. Most of these programs require proof of legal immigration status and under the 1996 welfare law, even legal immigrants cannot receive these benefits until they have been in the United States for more than five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you pull your head from your ass and those lips from that 4" Hispanic anteater.
> What else can I teach you filthy fucks?
> *Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/cashing-in-illegal-immigrants-get-1261-more-welfare-than-american-families-5692-vs-4431/article/2590744
Click to expand...


horseshit - youre 100% LIAR. - 150% PIECE OF SHIT - 200% RW partisan hack = one in the same.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Imissbush said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slanted studies.
> 
> It does not bother me at all about the Medicaid situation. Poor people need health care too and immigrants don't make much money. Immigrants are poor and hard working and low wages mean they get assistance. Heck, Walmart workers get food stamps.
> 
> The arrest thing is a nothing burger. 40% of whites get arrested also even though the police do not profile them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear....Are you saying we should import more foreigners to ride the checking accounts of American taxpayers? Should we provide health care for the worlds poor...or just the ones that disregard our laws and livelihood and break in?
> Surely you have a link to your source showing that 40% of whites get arrested by age 23?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigrants contribute a lot more to society than they take. Immigrants lead to economic growth simply by being here.
Click to expand...


Damn, today is your lucky day...I aim to enlighten self manipulated idiots.
*"The Social Security Administration estimated about 3.1 million unauthorized immigrants who worked and paid Social Security taxes generated about $13 billion in payroll taxes in 2010."*
*How much do undocumented immigrants pay in taxes?*
Those are awesome figures...polished it up nicely.....huh?

Let's analyze the numbers....so 3.1 million illegals of the bullshit estimation of 11 million paid an average of $349 per month toward social security and Medicare according to those figures....right?
So let's look at what they steal from American taxpayers shall we? 
"In 2010, the average unlawful immigrant household received around $24,721 in government benefits and services while paying some $10,334 in taxes. This generated an average annual fiscal deficit (benefits received minus taxes paid) of around $14,387 per household. This cost had to be borne by U.S. taxpayers... Under current law, all unlawful immigrant households together have an aggregate annual deficit of around $54.5 billion."


----------



## Imissbush

miketx said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a liberal criminal that should be in prison as well as the illegals democrats are importing.
Click to expand...

Trump and his family and friends are the ones going to jail


----------



## BrokeLoser

Siete said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> the op is a stupid Trump bitch
> 
> Undocumented immigrants do not qualify for welfare, food stamps, Medicaid, and most other public benefits. Most of these programs require proof of legal immigration status and under the 1996 welfare law, even legal immigrants cannot receive these benefits until they have been in the United States for more than five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you pull your head from your ass and those lips from that 4" Hispanic anteater.
> What else can I teach you filthy fucks?
> *Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/cashing-in-illegal-immigrants-get-1261-more-welfare-than-american-families-5692-vs-4431/article/2590744
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> horseshit - youre 100% LIAR. - 150% PIECE OF SHIT - 200% RW partisan hack = one in the same.
Click to expand...


Write to the Washington Examiner bud.
I'm tired of hearing your bullshit, whining and crying.....hahaha....Shit is getting American around here again and you lowlifes can't fucking stand it....hahahaha


----------



## Imissbush

That's a good point, all those aging baby boomers are going to bankrupt the government. Going to take SS and Medicare till there is nothing left. Take take take WAY more than they paid in, 

But more immigration would help by having more pay into the system


----------



## miketx

Imissbush said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a liberal criminal that should be in prison as well as the illegals democrats are importing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and his family and friends are the ones going to jail
Click to expand...

When? You meat bags have been claiming that lie since before the election! The Russia lie is dead, the economy is roaring, taxes are lower, and all YOU stomp your feet and claw and scratch your face! lol


----------



## Imissbush

miketx said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a liberal criminal that should be in prison as well as the illegals democrats are importing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and his family and friends are the ones going to jail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When? You meat bags have been claiming that lie since before the election! The Russia lie is dead, the economy is roaring, taxes are lower, and all YOU stomp your feet and claw and scratch your face! lol
Click to expand...

Obamas economy is rolling along, for now...

Mueller will release his findings. 

Jail for Trump


----------



## miketx

Imissbush said:


> That's a good point, all those aging baby boomers are going to bankrupt the government. Going to take SS and Medicare till there is nothing left. Take take take WAY more than they paid in,
> 
> But more immigration would help by having more pay into the system


How do immigrants with no marketable skills pay taxes? Loon.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



*The crazy Democrat bigots care more about criminals than the middle class taxpayers who work hard to support the welfare system*


----------



## John Shaw

Norman said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democratsfiel  think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid.  This is not about "immigrants".  This is about so-called "dreamers", that is the children bought here by their immigrant parents.  They were not born here, but they have been raised here.
> 
> Now, let me educate you.  These individuals must be under the age of 31. They must have lived in the United States since June 15, 2007.  In order to be part of DACA they have to file paperwork with the federal government showing that they are either in school, have graduated from high school or have a GED. or that they have been honorably discharged from the US Armed Forces.  That they have never been convicted of a felony or significant misdemeanor, that they have less than three minor misdemeanor convictions.  (Jaywalk three times and your out)
> 
> There are about 700,000 dreamers.  Almost a thousand are CURRENTLY SERVING IN THE US MILITARY.  Hard to claim one respects the military when you want to kick some of those serving out of the country isn't it?  Almost three out of four of these "dreamers" are enrolled in an institution of higher education.  Over nine out of ten are working.  Their average wage is, now check this out, $17.46 an hour.
> 
> When you look at those numbers it is pretty easy to figure out why Republicans want them out.  The number of "real" Americans working fulltime between the age of 21-34 is just over seventy percent.  The average wage of those with just a high school education is less than $15.00 an hour.  Those Republicans know that their young adult child that lives in their basement and spends more time playing video games than working can't possibly compete with those dreamers.
> 
> But hey, if you want them gone I am willing to support it.  I just want everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, under the age of 31 to meet the very same requirements as the dreamers.  Felony conviction, deport them.  High school dropout, deport them.  Three misdemeanor convictions, deport them.  And I would take it a step further.  If they are over 21 and not enrolled in college they damn sure better have a job.  If they don't, deport them.  Because if we are going to deport these dreamers then we should use the opportunity to get rid of some of the dead weight around here.  And make no mistake about it, if a young adult is still living with mommy and daddy, refuses to get a job, and spending all his time playing Call of Duty, he is DEAD WEIGHT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, you just gave the 'Conservatives' that much more reason to hate the 'Dreamers'. After all, education is an anathema to our 'Conservatives'. They don't want to have to compete with anyone with over a third grade education. And the young dreamers make an average of $17.46 an hour while the 'Conservative' has to hold a minimum wage job because he keeps showing up for work stoned or drunk. How dare those insolent beaners demonstrate real work ethic! 'Dreamers' serving in the military. What stupidity. If they were smart, they would have a pimple on their ass, like Limpbaugh, or bone spurs, like President Pussy Grabber, or show up with their pants full of of shit like Teddy boi. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives pay taxes so that Democrats can get votes and genocide the conservatives, and even better, all whites. Turn America into Mexico.
> 
> Yeah, there is no reason the hate this development... none at all. Embrace the nightmares!
Click to expand...


PARA-NOID


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Imissbush said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a liberal criminal that should be in prison as well as the illegals democrats are importing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and his family and friends are the ones going to jail
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Imissbush said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1991 and 2007, enforcement of federal immigration laws became a growing priority in response to undocumented immigration.1 By 2007, immigration offenses represented nearly one-quarter (24%) of all federal convictions, up from just 7% in 1991. Among those sentenced for immigration offenses in 2007, 80% were Hispanic.
> 
> A Rising Share: Hispanics and Federal Crime
> 
> *Interesting breakdown there. So Hispanic citizens have a far low federal crime rate than do blacks or whites. And the Hispanic non-citizens mostly have immigration violations. But for our bigots here, a person of Hispanic origin that spits on the sidewalk should be hung. Bigotry always finds a way of skewing numbers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think per capita like smart people do.
> More than 70% of this country is white.
> Now look up incarceration statistics at the state level...again, be smart and think per capita.
> Here, let me just go ahead and give you a free lesson....let me know what else you'd like to learn about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California: The Color of Crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the population of California isn't 70% white. Cali has a much bigger Hispanic population
Click to expand...


Right,  that'a why they are financially in the  black  and  have such low taxation.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Cellblock2429 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ "More than half of immigrants on welfare"  That's the plan Stan.
Click to expand...



Wait .... who pays for that?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Imissbush said:


> Newsflash, if you build the stupid wall, native born whites will still be overdosing on drugs



Maybe, but  many less of them.  

I just came home from a funeral.  The person I went on behalf of was a 54 year old guy.  While the autopsy won't be in for a couple of months, I'm willing to bet that he OD'd since he's been hooked for many years. 

I'm about sick of seeing this,  and I'm willing to take the chance that a wall will indeed slow down the drug flow in this country.


----------



## Winston

BrokeLoser said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democratsfiel  think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid.  This is not about "immigrants".  This is about so-called "dreamers", that is the children bought here by their immigrant parents.  They were not born here, but they have been raised here.
> 
> Now, let me educate you.  These individuals must be under the age of 31. They must have lived in the United States since June 15, 2007.  In order to be part of DACA they have to file paperwork with the federal government showing that they are either in school, have graduated from high school or have a GED. or that they have been honorably discharged from the US Armed Forces.  That they have never been convicted of a felony or significant misdemeanor, that they have less than three minor misdemeanor convictions.  (Jaywalk three times and your out)
> 
> There are about 700,000 dreamers.  Almost a thousand are CURRENTLY SERVING IN THE US MILITARY.  Hard to claim one respects the military when you want to kick some of those serving out of the country isn't it?  Almost three out of four of these "dreamers" are enrolled in an institution of higher education.  Over nine out of ten are working.  Their average wage is, now check this out, $17.46 an hour.
> 
> When you look at those numbers it is pretty easy to figure out why Republicans want them out.  The number of "real" Americans working fulltime between the age of 21-34 is just over seventy percent.  The average wage of those with just a high school education is less than $15.00 an hour.  Those Republicans know that their young adult child that lives in their basement and spends more time playing video games than working can't possibly compete with those dreamers.
> 
> But hey, if you want them gone I am willing to support it.  I just want everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, under the age of 31 to meet the very same requirements as the dreamers.  Felony conviction, deport them.  High school dropout, deport them.  Three misdemeanor convictions, deport them.  And I would take it a step further.  If they are over 21 and not enrolled in college they damn sure better have a job.  If they don't, deport them.  Because if we are going to deport these dreamers then we should use the opportunity to get rid of some of the dead weight around here.  And make no mistake about it, if a young adult is still living with mommy and daddy, refuses to get a job, and spending all his time playing Call of Duty, he is DEAD WEIGHT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help you pull your head from your ass and your lips from that 4” anteater.
> First, nobody that matters gives two shits that theses “kids” were brought here as children...in the real world when our parents break the law we as children aren’t issued a winning lotto ticket...sorry bud.
> See, in this nation we’re all about the Constitution, law, order and legal precedent...you wouldn’t understand...you thirdworlders don’t work like that in Mehico.
> Disgusting subhumans can’t just abandon their children on our soil and expect REAL Americans to pick up the tab...anyone sane with a third grade education understands this...while lowlife pieces of shits riding on someone else’s checking account can’t wrap their head around it.
> It is not the responsibility of REAL Americans to raise the worlds abandoned children...remember that.
> Most of your DACA nightmares are in Southern Mexifornia where $13.96 an hour is a lowlifes wage...one can not afford their own shithole on that wage here....I’d suggest you stop bragging about that..it makes you look like the fool you are.
> 
> DACA helped raise wages: According to a 2016 survey, recipients made an average wage of $13.96 and hour, compared to $9.83 an hour before DACA.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA recipients by the numbers: Who’s affected? Where do they live? What now?
> 
> “*Those Republicans know that their young adult child that lives in their basement and spends more time playing video games than working can't possibly compete with those dreamers.”*
> Let me remind you, Smart rich people vote Republican while ignorant lowlife filth vote Democrat...you know this, you just like playing stupid...it’s what you do.
Click to expand...


You are a dishonest piece of shit.  The OP talks about criminals when, by definition, DACA beneficiaries cannot have committed a felony.  They have voluntarily completed extensive paperwork and registered with the federal government.  They work, they go to school, and they pay taxes.  The type of behavior that normal Americans appreciate and respect. 

And you just look stupid talking about the Constitution.  I would suggest you look at Article I, Section 9.  The only time the Constitution mentions immigration is to specifically ban restrictions.  Then you might take a look at Article III, Section 3 where it bans "corruption of blood" meaning punishing children for the actions of their parents.


----------



## danielpalos

BrokeLoser said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing has no solution to this problem.
> 
> A market friendly visa would be generating revenue from tourists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Danny...when are you ever gonna learn...nobody wants your illegal thirdworlders here fucking the place up any longer...PERIOD!
> We don’t need their slave labor bud.
Click to expand...

no capitalism, just right wing socialism on a national basis?


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're the kind of working poor that conservatives love to create,
> 
> which, to the chagrin of conservatives, qualifies them for income based benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold on a minute...are you implying that Republicans are working to increase the Democratic constituency? You realize that broke lowlifes vote Democrat...right? Are you playing stupid again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want wages low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who oppose securing the border want low wages.
Click to expand...

Healthcare reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage!


----------



## Correll

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.




I was never arrested, for anything, and I am well past 23.


I don't have much faith in redemption. 


I'm glad things worked out for you. 


STOP THIRD WORLD IMMIGRATION, BUILD THE WALL, SEND THEM ALL HOME.


----------



## Windparadox

`
FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.


----------



## Correll

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash, if you build the stupid wall, native born whites will still be overdosing on drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but  many less of them.
> 
> I just came home from a funeral.  The person I went on behalf of was a 54 year old guy.  While the autopsy won't be in for a couple of months, I'm willing to bet that he OD'd since he's been hooked for many years.
> 
> I'm about sick of seeing this,  and I'm willing to take the chance that a wall will indeed slow down the drug flow in this country.
Click to expand...




Liberals want this.


----------



## Imissbush

Pants on fire lie! 

Undocumented immigrants are not elidgable for federal assistance 


Tom DeLay half right on immigrants and welfare


----------



## Deno

Ted Frazier said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 30% of non-immigrants are on welfare. We need to do something about 1/3 of non-immigrants. they're killing us with this welfare thing.
Click to expand...



I agree, the liberals work to keep them on

welfare so they can count on their votes..


----------



## Imissbush

miketx said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, all those aging baby boomers are going to bankrupt the government. Going to take SS and Medicare till there is nothing left. Take take take WAY more than they paid in,
> 
> But more immigration would help by having more pay into the system
> 
> 
> 
> How do immigrants with no marketable skills pay taxes? Loon.
Click to expand...

Sales taxes, gas taxes and by the fact that if they work they allow businesses to expand and hire more people who do pay federal taxes. 

There is a major shortage of workers in the building trades in many parts of the country. So immigrants mean more jobs, more houses built, more businesses opened and a better country


----------



## Imissbush

Deno said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 30% of non-immigrants are on welfare. We need to do something about 1/3 of non-immigrants. they're killing us with this welfare thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the liberals work to keep them on
> 
> welfare so they can count on their votes..
Click to expand...

You should have picked a better president then because the blue wave is coming. This country hates Trump and that will be good for the Dems and our soft on immigration policies. 

Texas will turn more and more blue everyday


----------



## jknowgood




----------



## Imissbush

jknowgood said:


> View attachment 172752


They look better than the Nazis in Charolette


----------



## Deno

Imissbush said:


> Newsflash, if you build the stupid wall, native born whites will still be overdosing on drugs




Odds are most are liberals...


----------



## jknowgood

Imissbush said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172752
> 
> 
> 
> They look better than the Nazis in Charolette
Click to expand...

Yeah, there saying fuck America. I can see why you like them.


----------



## beagle9

Manonthestreet said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Trump is proved a liar again with his bogus claim they are sending us their criminals
Click to expand...

. Did he say in what percentage that they are sending us those criminals ??  No he didn't, so why the bullcrap on your part ?  Yes, among those who cross there are percentages to consider of those who are good, and of those who are not good, and of those who have connections already here, and of those who are bad, and well you get the picture.

We have to separate the good from the bad and the ugly (meaning the ones who come here to do ugly things while here, like killing our citizens), and we need to create a more normal operating procedure that everyone respects when entering the country.  Enough of the stupidity already.


----------



## Deno

Imissbush said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a liberal criminal that should be in prison as well as the illegals democrats are importing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and his family and friends are the ones going to jail
Click to expand...



Get your head out of your ass and turn

on FOX or listen to RUSH...

It's your crew that's going to jail.


----------



## Deno

Imissbush said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a liberal criminal that should be in prison as well as the illegals democrats are importing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and his family and friends are the ones going to jail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When? You meat bags have been claiming that lie since before the election! The Russia lie is dead, the economy is roaring, taxes are lower, and all YOU stomp your feet and claw and scratch your face! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamas economy is rolling along, for now...
> 
> Mueller will release his findings.
> 
> Jail for Trump
Click to expand...



obama did not build this economy....

President Donald J. Trump did...


----------



## danielpalos

Deno said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 30% of non-immigrants are on welfare. We need to do something about 1/3 of non-immigrants. they're killing us with this welfare thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the liberals work to keep them on
> 
> welfare so they can count on their votes..
Click to expand...

H1 visas are Institutional, not Individual.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Windparadox said:


> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.



The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Imissbush said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, all those aging baby boomers are going to bankrupt the government. Going to take SS and Medicare till there is nothing left. Take take take WAY more than they paid in,
> 
> But more immigration would help by having more pay into the system
> 
> 
> 
> How do immigrants with no marketable skills pay taxes? Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sales taxes, gas taxes and by the fact that if they work they allow businesses to expand and hire more people who do pay federal taxes.
> 
> There is a major shortage of workers in the building trades in many parts of the country. So immigrants mean more jobs, more houses built, more businesses opened and a better country
Click to expand...


*“The Social Security Administration estimated about 3.1 million unauthorized immigrants who worked and paid Social Security taxes generated about $13 billion in payroll taxes in 2010."*
*How much do undocumented immigrants pay in taxes?*
Those are awesome figures...polished it up nicely.....huh?

Let's analyze the numbers....so 3.1 million illegals of the bullshit estimation of 11 million paid an average of $349 per month toward social security and Medicare according to those figures....right?
So let's look at what they steal from American taxpayers shall we? 
"In 2010, the average unlawful immigrant household received around $24,721 in government benefits and services while paying some $10,334 in taxes. This generated an average annual fiscal deficit (benefits received minus taxes paid) of around $14,387 per household. This cost had to be borne by U.S. taxpayers... Under current law, all unlawful immigrant households together have an aggregate annual deficit of around $54.5 billion."


----------



## Imissbush

BrokeLoser said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
Click to expand...

Fake news


----------



## BrokeLoser

Imissbush said:


> Pants on fire lie!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants are not elidgable for federal assistance
> 
> 
> Tom DeLay half right on immigrants and welfare



Just curious....what part of that disgusting shithole Mexico are you from and how long have you been stealing from REAL Americans?

*Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431*
Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431


----------



## NYcarbineer

BrokeLoser said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
Click to expand...


What's the source of the study?


----------



## danielpalos

BrokeLoser said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, all those aging baby boomers are going to bankrupt the government. Going to take SS and Medicare till there is nothing left. Take take take WAY more than they paid in,
> 
> But more immigration would help by having more pay into the system
> 
> 
> 
> How do immigrants with no marketable skills pay taxes? Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sales taxes, gas taxes and by the fact that if they work they allow businesses to expand and hire more people who do pay federal taxes.
> 
> There is a major shortage of workers in the building trades in many parts of the country. So immigrants mean more jobs, more houses built, more businesses opened and a better country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *“The Social Security Administration estimated about 3.1 million unauthorized immigrants who worked and paid Social Security taxes generated about $13 billion in payroll taxes in 2010."
> How much do undocumented immigrants pay in taxes?*
> Those are awesome figures...polished it up nicely.....huh?
> 
> Let's analyze the numbers....so 3.1 million illegals of the bullshit estimation of 11 million paid an average of $349 per month toward social security and Medicare according to those figures....right?
> So let's look at what they steal from American taxpayers shall we?
> "In 2010, the average unlawful immigrant household received around $24,721 in government benefits and services while paying some $10,334 in taxes. This generated an average annual fiscal deficit (benefits received minus taxes paid) of around $14,387 per household. This cost had to be borne by U.S. taxpayers... Under current law, all unlawful immigrant households together have an aggregate annual deficit of around $54.5 billion."
Click to expand...

bringing refugees is even more expensive; but, hey, capitalists can make a capital profit on creating the Hellish conditions of warfare on Earth.


----------



## Deno

Imissbush said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 30% of non-immigrants are on welfare. We need to do something about 1/3 of non-immigrants. they're killing us with this welfare thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the liberals work to keep them on
> 
> welfare so they can count on their votes..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have picked a better president then because the blue wave is coming. This country hates Trump and that will be good for the Dems and our soft on immigration policies.
> 
> Texas will turn more and more blue everyday
Click to expand...



The President we picked stomped all over you and your blue wall…

http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/09/politics/donald-trump-hillary-clinton-blue-wall/index.htm

There is no doubt he is going to do it again.

You need to get your head out of your ass and watch

FOX and listen to RUSH.. cnn and msnbc have filled your

head full of bullshit. Trump is not the pussified  republican

you lefties are use to running over…

Trump is better at your game than you are.

I agree you liberals are soft on immigration as well as crime.

Trump is stacking the courts and soon the Supreme Court

will rule on the case of the teacher not wanting to pay

union dues.. Most of you liberal idiots don’t have a

clue of the ramifications of this decision that looks

like it will go our way..

In short,

Trump has kicked your ass in the past and he

Is going to kick a lot more liberal ass in the future…

Your party is on the verge of destruction…….


----------



## KissMy

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.



Yup! They likely got arrested for missing a court date, or having similar names, or being undocumented. It's is rare to see an immigrant killing & robbing. I also never seen one on welfare & never seen one vote.

Reagan rolled out the welcome mat for them to flood across the border & crush workers wages & rights. Now they try to play spin politics to blame the party of working people.


----------



## Windparadox

BrokeLoser said:


> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?


`
1. You seem to need editorials to help you what to think. I don't.

2. The editorial is based on a study. What study? Do you have a link to this study so I can read it?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Imissbush said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
Click to expand...


Face it bud...you and all your human cockroaches are disgusting subhumans. You can’t shut that baby anteater off, you keep on reproducing more of the filthy same like cockroaches do....you deplete resources like no one else does. You have to be fed by others...you’re like a human pet to American taxpayers.


----------



## BrokeLoser

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source of the study?
Click to expand...




Windparadox said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> 1. You seem to need editorials to help you what to think. I don't.
> 
> 2. The editorial is based on a study. What study? Do you have a link to this study so I can read it?
Click to expand...


Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BrokeLoser said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source of the study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> `
> 1. You seem to need editorials to help you what to think. I don't.
> 
> 2. The editorial is based on a study. What study? Do you have a link to this study so I can read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
> Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.
Click to expand...


The guidelines here say that links are required.


----------



## BrokeLoser

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source of the study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> `
> 1. You seem to need editorials to help you what to think. I don't.
> 
> 2. The editorial is based on a study. What study? Do you have a link to this study so I can read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
> Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guidelines here say that links are required.
Click to expand...


You got a link bud...you’re asking for a link to the link...right?


----------



## BrokeLoser

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source of the study?
Click to expand...


Which “study” are you playing stupid about?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

KissMy said:


> Reagan rolled out the welcome mat for them to flood across the border & crush workers wages & rights. Now they try to play spin politics to blame the party of working people.



Blame the party of the working people?  You're tying to blame a President that's been out of office for 30 years!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Correll said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never arrested, for anything, and I am well past 23.
> 
> 
> I don't have much faith in redemption.
> 
> 
> I'm glad things worked out for you.
> 
> 
> STOP THIRD WORLD IMMIGRATION, BUILD THE WALL, SEND THEM ALL HOME.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Imissbush said:


> Texas will turn more and more blue everyday



And why is that?  Because blue people are leaving the high taxed blue states?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Correll said:


> I was never arrested, for anything, and I am well past 23.



I'm over twice  that age and never been arrested for anything.  I guess being arrested before the age of 23 is a liberal standard, but not for conservatives.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?


----------



## Imissbush

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas will turn more and more blue everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why is that?  Because blue people are leaving the high taxed blue states?
Click to expand...

Lol, total nonsense. California is increasing in population


----------



## Imissbush

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never arrested, for anything, and I am well past 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over twice  that age and never been arrested for anything.  I guess being arrested before the age of 23 is a liberal standard, but not for conservatives.
Click to expand...

Having a brain is a Liberal standard. Obviously you prove the fact Conservatives do not have that standard


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NYcarbineer said:


> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?



Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.


----------



## Windparadox

BrokeLoser said:


> [Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
> Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.


`
`
I would like to read the study itself, which the editorial is referring to. You have the *burden of proof*. Do you have a link to this study? If you don't have the a link to this study so I can read it, just say so.


----------



## BrokeLoser

NYcarbineer said:


> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?



I sure did...how is that relevant?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Windparadox said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
> Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> I would like to read the study itself, which the editorial is referring to. You have the *burden of proof*. Do you have a link to this study? If you don't have the a link to this study so I can read it, just say so.
Click to expand...


Lots of editorials have been posted in this thread...which one are you struggling with?


----------



## Windparadox

BrokeLoser said:


> Lots of editorials have been posted in this thread...which one are you struggling with?


`
So, you don't have a link to the study this topic is about. That's all I wanted to know.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Windparadox said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of editorials have been posted in this thread...which one are you struggling with?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> So, you don't have a link to the study this topic is about. That's all I wanted to know.
Click to expand...


Don’t run scared....there are two editorials linked in the OP. 
You apparently need to conduct an interview with the author of the editorial...which one of the links are you having trouble with? Simple shit...no?


----------



## Manonthestreet

beagle9 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Trump is proved a liar again with his bogus claim they are sending us their criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Did he say in what percentage that they are sending us those criminals ??  No he didn't, so why the bullcrap on your part ?  Yes, among those who cross there are percentages to consider of those who are good, and of those who are not good, and of those who have connections already here, and of those who are bad, and well you get the picture.
> 
> We have to separate the good from the bad and the ugly (meaning the ones who come here to do ugly things while here, like killing our citizens), and we need to create a more normal operating procedure that everyone respects when entering the country.  Enough of the stupidity already.
Click to expand...

You need to read my post after that


----------



## NYcarbineer

Windparadox said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of editorials have been posted in this thread...which one are you struggling with?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> So, you don't have a link to the study this topic is about. That's all I wanted to know.
Click to expand...

The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households

The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.


----------



## BrokeLoser

NYcarbineer said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of editorials have been posted in this thread...which one are you struggling with?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> So, you don't have a link to the study this topic is about. That's all I wanted to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> 
> The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.
Click to expand...


Hahaha...oh fuck, lets split hairs Loon.
The information provided in the editorial looks identical....where’s the dishonesty? Hahaha


----------



## NYcarbineer

BrokeLoser said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of editorials have been posted in this thread...which one are you struggling with?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> So, you don't have a link to the study this topic is about. That's all I wanted to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> 
> The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...oh fuck, lets split hairs Loon.
> The information provided in the editorial looks identical....where’s the dishonesty? Hahaha
Click to expand...


All the study says is that immigrants on average make less money than natives.


----------



## gipper

John Shaw said:


> I was arrested 5 times before age 23. I'm also a perfectly fine, contributing member of society.
> 
> Gee. Y'all don't have much faith in redemption, do you? You do realize you can get arrested for something as minor as public intoxication, right? That statistic means nothing. What would alarm me is if 44% were arrested before age 23 for violent crimes.


The article posted also states;
The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.

This may indicate we have way too many laws.  It is said Americans break the law three times a day, but don’t know it. What a country.


----------



## BrokeLoser

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of editorials have been posted in this thread...which one are you struggling with?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> So, you don't have a link to the study this topic is about. That's all I wanted to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> 
> The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...oh fuck, lets split hairs Loon.
> The information provided in the editorial looks identical....where’s the dishonesty? Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the study says is that immigrants on average make less money than natives.
Click to expand...


Hahaha...holy fuckin spin.
It doesn’t say that more than 50% need American taxpayers to survive?
It doesn’t say they use 60% more welfare than natives?


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, all those aging baby boomers are going to bankrupt the government. Going to take SS and Medicare till there is nothing left. Take take take WAY more than they paid in,
> 
> But more immigration would help by having more pay into the system
> 
> 
> 
> How do immigrants with no marketable skills pay taxes? Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sales taxes, gas taxes and by the fact that if they work they allow businesses to expand and hire more people who do pay federal taxes.
> 
> There is a major shortage of workers in the building trades in many parts of the country. So immigrants mean more jobs, more houses built, more businesses opened and a better country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *“The Social Security Administration estimated about 3.1 million unauthorized immigrants who worked and paid Social Security taxes generated about $13 billion in payroll taxes in 2010."
> How much do undocumented immigrants pay in taxes?*
> Those are awesome figures...polished it up nicely.....huh?
> 
> Let's analyze the numbers....so 3.1 million illegals of the bullshit estimation of 11 million paid an average of $349 per month toward social security and Medicare according to those figures....right?
> So let's look at what they steal from American taxpayers shall we?
> "In 2010, the average unlawful immigrant household received around $24,721 in government benefits and services while paying some $10,334 in taxes. This generated an average annual fiscal deficit (benefits received minus taxes paid) of around $14,387 per household. This cost had to be borne by U.S. taxpayers... Under current law, all unlawful immigrant households together have an aggregate annual deficit of around $54.5 billion."
Click to expand...

. And it's all been in order to get welfare in the form of our government subsidizing the corporations and/or American businesses bottom lines in the form of helping to provide them with cheap labor to increase their profits and bottom lines.  These companies could afford American labor, and they had done it for decades and decades, but all of a sudden they we're running around lying, and saying Americans wouldn't do the jobs these illegals or migrants we're doing ???? People should be locked up, and their wealth confiscated for the scam they pulled on the American people dating back to the mid 80's now. It got out of hand is what it all had gotten.


----------



## Imissbush

beagle9 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, all those aging baby boomers are going to bankrupt the government. Going to take SS and Medicare till there is nothing left. Take take take WAY more than they paid in,
> 
> But more immigration would help by having more pay into the system
> 
> 
> 
> How do immigrants with no marketable skills pay taxes? Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sales taxes, gas taxes and by the fact that if they work they allow businesses to expand and hire more people who do pay federal taxes.
> 
> There is a major shortage of workers in the building trades in many parts of the country. So immigrants mean more jobs, more houses built, more businesses opened and a better country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *“The Social Security Administration estimated about 3.1 million unauthorized immigrants who worked and paid Social Security taxes generated about $13 billion in payroll taxes in 2010."
> How much do undocumented immigrants pay in taxes?*
> Those are awesome figures...polished it up nicely.....huh?
> 
> Let's analyze the numbers....so 3.1 million illegals of the bullshit estimation of 11 million paid an average of $349 per month toward social security and Medicare according to those figures....right?
> So let's look at what they steal from American taxpayers shall we?
> "In 2010, the average unlawful immigrant household received around $24,721 in government benefits and services while paying some $10,334 in taxes. This generated an average annual fiscal deficit (benefits received minus taxes paid) of around $14,387 per household. This cost had to be borne by U.S. taxpayers... Under current law, all unlawful immigrant households together have an aggregate annual deficit of around $54.5 billion."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And it's all been in order to get welfare in the form of our government subsidizing the corporations and/or American businesses bottom lines in the form of helping to provide them with cheap labor to increase their profits and bottom lines.  These companies could afford American labor, and they had done it for decades and decades, but all of a sudden they we're running around lying, and saying Americans wouldn't do the jobs these illegals or migrants we're doing ???? People should be locked up, and their wealth confiscated for the scam they pulled on the American people dating back to the mid 80's now. It got out of hand is what it all had gotten.
Click to expand...

You are paranoid


----------



## NYcarbineer

BrokeLoser said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of editorials have been posted in this thread...which one are you struggling with?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> So, you don't have a link to the study this topic is about. That's all I wanted to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> 
> The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...oh fuck, lets split hairs Loon.
> The information provided in the editorial looks identical....where’s the dishonesty? Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the study says is that immigrants on average make less money than natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...holy fuckin spin.
> It doesn’t say that more than 50% need American taxpayers to survive?
> It doesn’t say they use 60% more welfare than natives?
Click to expand...


It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,

your family is on WELFARE.


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source of the study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> `
> 1. You seem to need editorials to help you what to think. I don't.
> 
> 2. The editorial is based on a study. What study? Do you have a link to this study so I can read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
> Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.
Click to expand...

. Why the racism in your post ??  This is why Republicans or conservatives end up being attacked constantly, because opinions like this you wrote end up skewing the good works in which most are trying to do for all in America? Resorting to racism, name calling or labeling shows desperation or being beat down by the opposition on your part. Not good.  As blatant as your words were, it makes one think that you could be a Demon-crat mole attempting to tarnish the conservatives as a racist group, otherwise if people associate your words with the party in these ways.


----------



## Windparadox

NYcarbineer said:


> The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.


`
Wrong study. The original article/study was done in January, 2014. Your link is from a study done in 2016.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Windparadox said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> `
> Wrong study. The original article/study was done in January, 2014. Your link is from a study done in 2016.
Click to expand...


lol, well I apologize then for being excessively timely.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> So, you don't have a link to the study this topic is about. That's all I wanted to know.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> 
> The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...oh fuck, lets split hairs Loon.
> The information provided in the editorial looks identical....where’s the dishonesty? Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the study says is that immigrants on average make less money than natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...holy fuckin spin.
> It doesn’t say that more than 50% need American taxpayers to survive?
> It doesn’t say they use 60% more welfare than natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,
> 
> your family is on WELFARE.
Click to expand...


I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> 
> The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...oh fuck, lets split hairs Loon.
> The information provided in the editorial looks identical....where’s the dishonesty? Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the study says is that immigrants on average make less money than natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...holy fuckin spin.
> It doesn’t say that more than 50% need American taxpayers to survive?
> It doesn’t say they use 60% more welfare than natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,
> 
> your family is on WELFARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
Click to expand...


As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Also keep in mind FWIW that the survey included ALL types of immigrants, including US naturalized citizens and all other legal immigrants.

Personally, I'd be happy to see all immigration end until someone convinces me that adding to our labor market doesn't drive down wages.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NYcarbineer said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...oh fuck, lets split hairs Loon.
> The information provided in the editorial looks identical....where’s the dishonesty? Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the study says is that immigrants on average make less money than natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...holy fuckin spin.
> It doesn’t say that more than 50% need American taxpayers to survive?
> It doesn’t say they use 60% more welfare than natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,
> 
> your family is on WELFARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
Click to expand...


So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.  

If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.


----------



## BrokeLoser

beagle9 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source of the study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> `
> 1. You seem to need editorials to help you what to think. I don't.
> 
> 2. The editorial is based on a study. What study? Do you have a link to this study so I can read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
> Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why the racism in your post ??  This is why Republicans or conservatives end up being attacked constantly, because opinions like this you wrote end up skewing the good works in which most are trying to do for all in America? Resorting to racism, name calling or labeling shows desperation or being beat down by the opposition on your part. Not good.  As blatant as your words were, it makes one think that you could be a Demon-crat mole attempting to tarnish the conservatives as a racist group, otherwise if people associate your words with the party in these ways.
Click to expand...


Hey look bud...I’m here on an internet forum, in cyberspace, protected by anonymity.....I’m really not trying to save or change the world. I’m here for the entertainment value and I prefer to be raw, candid and 100% truthful....I really can’t give two shits if feelings are hurt by my choice of words...I have a GOOD habit of casting clarity on issues....I refuse to play word games or stumble around cautiously, methodically choosing words....It’s time to depussify bud.
Know this, I absolutely despise filthy, disgusting white trash liabilities all the same....WHOOPSIE...there goes your racism play...huh?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the study says is that immigrants on average make less money than natives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...holy fuckin spin.
> It doesn’t say that more than 50% need American taxpayers to survive?
> It doesn’t say they use 60% more welfare than natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,
> 
> your family is on WELFARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
Click to expand...


The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.

...or make up your own example...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NYcarbineer said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...holy fuckin spin.
> It doesn’t say that more than 50% need American taxpayers to survive?
> It doesn’t say they use 60% more welfare than natives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,
> 
> your family is on WELFARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
Click to expand...


I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one. 

If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.


----------



## Winston

BrokeLoser said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, all those aging baby boomers are going to bankrupt the government. Going to take SS and Medicare till there is nothing left. Take take take WAY more than they paid in,
> 
> But more immigration would help by having more pay into the system
> 
> 
> 
> How do immigrants with no marketable skills pay taxes? Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sales taxes, gas taxes and by the fact that if they work they allow businesses to expand and hire more people who do pay federal taxes.
> 
> There is a major shortage of workers in the building trades in many parts of the country. So immigrants mean more jobs, more houses built, more businesses opened and a better country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *“The Social Security Administration estimated about 3.1 million unauthorized immigrants who worked and paid Social Security taxes generated about $13 billion in payroll taxes in 2010."
> How much do undocumented immigrants pay in taxes?*
> Those are awesome figures...polished it up nicely.....huh?
> 
> Let's analyze the numbers....so 3.1 million illegals of the bullshit estimation of 11 million paid an average of $349 per month toward social security and Medicare according to those figures....right?
> So let's look at what they steal from American taxpayers shall we?
> "In 2010, the average unlawful immigrant household received around $24,721 in government benefits and services while paying some $10,334 in taxes. This generated an average annual fiscal deficit (benefits received minus taxes paid) of around $14,387 per household. This cost had to be borne by U.S. taxpayers... Under current law, all unlawful immigrant households together have an aggregate annual deficit of around $54.5 billion."
Click to expand...


More dishonesty.  Seriously, if you can't argue with truth you need to STFU.  "Immigrant household".  In other words, if one member of the household is an illegal immigrant then you count any benefits received by the entire household.  The vast majority of that fifty some billion dollar number you are proclaiming is for the education of the CITIZEN CHILDREN BORN HERE.  The education of citizen children that will someday be paying for your social security check.


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> FYI - The OP's article was published on January 21, 2014. Also, could not find a link to the source of this study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the source of the study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> `
> 1. You seem to need editorials to help you what to think. I don't.
> 
> 2. The editorial is based on a study. What study? Do you have a link to this study so I can read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
> Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why the racism in your post ??  This is why Republicans or conservatives end up being attacked constantly, because opinions like this you wrote end up skewing the good works in which most are trying to do for all in America? Resorting to racism, name calling or labeling shows desperation or being beat down by the opposition on your part. Not good.  As blatant as your words were, it makes one think that you could be a Demon-crat mole attempting to tarnish the conservatives as a racist group, otherwise if people associate your words with the party in these ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey look bud...I’m here on an internet forum, in cyberspace, protected by anonymity.....I’m really not trying to save or change the world. I’m here for the entertainment value and I prefer to be raw, candid and 100% truthful....I really can’t give two shits if feelings are hurt by my choice of words...I have a GOOD habit of casting clarity on issues....I refuse to play word games or stumble around cautiously, methodically choosing words....It’s time to depussify bud.
> Know this, I absolutely despise filthy, disgusting white trash liabilities all the same....WHOOPSIE...there goes your racism play...huh?
Click to expand...

. Oh so you find it entertaining being a racist ?  Got it.


----------



## Winston

BrokeLoser said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pants on fire lie!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants are not elidgable for federal assistance
> 
> 
> Tom DeLay half right on immigrants and welfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious....what part of that disgusting shithole Mexico are you from and how long have you been stealing from REAL Americans?
> 
> *Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431*
> Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431
Click to expand...


More bogus numbers, "households headed by immigrants".  The article clearly explains that the bulk of the difference is because immigrant households have more children than native households.  Truth is, without those immigrants having babies this country would have negative growth.  And most importantly, the vast majority of those children are CITIZENS.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,
> 
> your family is on WELFARE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
Click to expand...

. Yes, and the illegals working with the competition for almost slave wages, should have killed your American roofers from biding on your job competitively.  So you must have just decided to hire American instead of adding to the grief of the American workers by hiring a company working illegals. Good job.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Winston said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, all those aging baby boomers are going to bankrupt the government. Going to take SS and Medicare till there is nothing left. Take take take WAY more than they paid in,
> 
> But more immigration would help by having more pay into the system
> 
> 
> 
> How do immigrants with no marketable skills pay taxes? Loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sales taxes, gas taxes and by the fact that if they work they allow businesses to expand and hire more people who do pay federal taxes.
> 
> There is a major shortage of workers in the building trades in many parts of the country. So immigrants mean more jobs, more houses built, more businesses opened and a better country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *“The Social Security Administration estimated about 3.1 million unauthorized immigrants who worked and paid Social Security taxes generated about $13 billion in payroll taxes in 2010."
> How much do undocumented immigrants pay in taxes?*
> Those are awesome figures...polished it up nicely.....huh?
> 
> Let's analyze the numbers....so 3.1 million illegals of the bullshit estimation of 11 million paid an average of $349 per month toward social security and Medicare according to those figures....right?
> So let's look at what they steal from American taxpayers shall we?
> "In 2010, the average unlawful immigrant household received around $24,721 in government benefits and services while paying some $10,334 in taxes. This generated an average annual fiscal deficit (benefits received minus taxes paid) of around $14,387 per household. This cost had to be borne by U.S. taxpayers... Under current law, all unlawful immigrant households together have an aggregate annual deficit of around $54.5 billion."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dishonesty.  Seriously, if you can't argue with truth you need to STFU.  "Immigrant household".  In other words, if one member of the household is an illegal immigrant then you count any benefits received by the entire household.  The vast majority of that fifty some billion dollar number you are proclaiming is for the education of the CITIZEN CHILDREN BORN HERE.  The education of citizen children that will someday be paying for your social security check.
Click to expand...


You can try to ignore facts all you want and cast whatever spin that makes you feel warm and fuzzy...I’m okay with your ignorance. Most of you illegals are iQ challenged...I get it.
Considering your ignorance I’ll help you connect the dots...you see, that illegal head of household is the catalyst to the equation...that illegal filthy piece of shit dropped that anchor baby in the laps of REAL Americans making the silver tooth the fiscal responsibility of REAL Americans....
TA-DA....see how this works fool?


----------



## Winston

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> 
> The actual study, such as it is, shows the dishonesty of the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...oh fuck, lets split hairs Loon.
> The information provided in the editorial looks identical....where’s the dishonesty? Hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the study says is that immigrants on average make less money than natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...holy fuckin spin.
> It doesn’t say that more than 50% need American taxpayers to survive?
> It doesn’t say they use 60% more welfare than natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,
> 
> your family is on WELFARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
Click to expand...


But when the kid is a native born citizen it kind of negates the whole immigrant argument.


----------



## beagle9

Winston said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pants on fire lie!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants are not elidgable for federal assistance
> 
> 
> Tom DeLay half right on immigrants and welfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious....what part of that disgusting shithole Mexico are you from and how long have you been stealing from REAL Americans?
> 
> *Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431*
> Cashing in: Illegal immigrants get $1,261 more welfare than American families, $5,692 vs. $4,431
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bogus numbers, "households headed by immigrants".  The article clearly explains that the bulk of the difference is because immigrant households have more children than native households.  Truth is, without those immigrants having babies this country would have negative growth.  And most importantly, the vast majority of those children are CITIZENS.
Click to expand...

. What a set up it all has been, and yes American's have been screwed over big time by it all... I mean here our government is talking about Social Security going broke, people can't retire till 70 yada, yada, yada, yada, but make sure we take care of these illegals right ??


----------



## BrokeLoser

beagle9 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the source of the study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The editorials were printed by USA Today and Fox News. Are you trying not to believe them? Are you crying “fake news”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> `
> 1. You seem to need editorials to help you what to think. I don't.
> 
> 2. The editorial is based on a study. What study? Do you have a link to this study so I can read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
> Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why the racism in your post ??  This is why Republicans or conservatives end up being attacked constantly, because opinions like this you wrote end up skewing the good works in which most are trying to do for all in America? Resorting to racism, name calling or labeling shows desperation or being beat down by the opposition on your part. Not good.  As blatant as your words were, it makes one think that you could be a Demon-crat mole attempting to tarnish the conservatives as a racist group, otherwise if people associate your words with the party in these ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey look bud...I’m here on an internet forum, in cyberspace, protected by anonymity.....I’m really not trying to save or change the world. I’m here for the entertainment value and I prefer to be raw, candid and 100% truthful....I really can’t give two shits if feelings are hurt by my choice of words...I have a GOOD habit of casting clarity on issues....I refuse to play word games or stumble around cautiously, methodically choosing words....It’s time to depussify bud.
> Know this, I absolutely despise filthy, disgusting white trash liabilities all the same....WHOOPSIE...there goes your racism play...huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh so you find it entertaining being a racist ?  Got it.
Click to expand...


You must have missed that part where I said I hate filthy whites as well.
Look, you go ahead and keep being a nutless, calculated pussy who thinks they’re changing the world and I’ll keep giving it to you straight with no spin....fair enough?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,
> 
> your family is on WELFARE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
Click to expand...


I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.


----------



## Tax Man

Missouri_Mike said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
Click to expand...

I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Tax Man said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
Click to expand...


Ofcouse you do...you Loons have the most amazing luck...you only encounter illegal doctors and lawyers....real pillars in their communities....hahah
Fucking weird!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NYcarbineer said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
Click to expand...


How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Winston said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...oh fuck, lets split hairs Loon.
> The information provided in the editorial looks identical....where’s the dishonesty? Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the study says is that immigrants on average make less money than natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...holy fuckin spin.
> It doesn’t say that more than 50% need American taxpayers to survive?
> It doesn’t say they use 60% more welfare than natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says that if your Dad works for ten bucks an hour, and you're a kid qualifying for a school lunch,
> 
> your family is on WELFARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But when the kid is a native born citizen it kind of negates the whole immigrant argument.
Click to expand...


A kid born in this country  should  only be considered an American if his or her parents were legally here at the time  of birth.


----------



## jon_berzerk

NYcarbineer said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
Click to expand...



how is a homeowner to now if someone is illegal or not


----------



## NYcarbineer

jon_berzerk said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how is a homeowner to now if someone is illegal or not
Click to expand...


OMG, he's defending hiring illegals and paying them under the table.

uh...ignorance of the law is no excuse...you may have heard that.


----------



## ph3iron

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


I thought you were taking about WV and Mississippi?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
Click to expand...


Really?  See, you're part of the problem.


----------



## BrokeLoser

NYcarbineer said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think taxpayers feeding your kid is welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
Click to expand...




Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
Click to expand...


I employ many contractors...I tell every single one that if they ever send even one person to one of my jobs that can’t articulate the English language I will fire their entire crew and never hire them for another project....period. That’s the best deterrent that I’ve found. I walk all my jobs frequently and I always make it a point to talk with all employees.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NYcarbineer said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  See, you're part of the problem.
Click to expand...


How so?   I hire WB roofers and I'm supposed to "somehow" check if the workers are legal or not?  How would one go about doing  that?  Even if there was some  sort  of public  system, it could lead to identify theft and even discrimination  lawsuits.  WTF needs that?


----------



## jon_berzerk

NYcarbineer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how is a homeowner to now if someone is illegal or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, he's defending hiring illegals and paying them under the table.
> 
> uh...ignorance of the law is no excuse...you may have heard that.
Click to expand...



stop your lame attempt to lie

the question remains

how do you as a private citizen know if the person is illegal


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BrokeLoser said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I employ many contractors...I tell every single one that if they ever send even one person to one of my jobs that can’t articulate the English language I will fire their entire crew and never hire them for another project....period. That’s the best deterrent that I’ve found. I walk all my jobs frequently and I always make it a point to talk with all employees.
Click to expand...


That's fine, but if you keep doing  that, it won't  be  long  until a discrimination  lawsuit is filed against you.  You can't fire somebody or some people because you don't like their race or background, even if they don't speak the language.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  See, you're part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?   I hire WB roofers and I'm supposed to "somehow" check if the workers are legal or not?  How would one go about doing  that?  Even if there was some  sort  of public  system, it could lead to identify theft and even discrimination  lawsuits.  WTF needs that?
Click to expand...


You're just trying to blame ALL of the problem on the immigrant.

That's the equivalent of only busting hookers, and never busting the johns.  sort of, lol


----------



## NYcarbineer

jon_berzerk said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how is a homeowner to now if someone is illegal or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, he's defending hiring illegals and paying them under the table.
> 
> uh...ignorance of the law is no excuse...you may have heard that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop your lame attempt to lie
> 
> the question remains
> 
> how do you as a private citizen know if the person is illegal
Click to expand...


How does the store know you're 21 when you buy booze?


----------



## jon_berzerk

NYcarbineer said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  See, you're part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?   I hire WB roofers and I'm supposed to "somehow" check if the workers are legal or not?  How would one go about doing  that?  Even if there was some  sort  of public  system, it could lead to identify theft and even discrimination  lawsuits.  WTF needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just trying to blame ALL of the problem on the immigrant.
> 
> That's the equivalent of only busting hookers, and never busting the johns.  sort of, lol
Click to expand...



so you are admitting that you could not tell an illegal from a legal yard worker


----------



## BrokeLoser

ph3iron said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were taking about WV and Mississippi?
Click to expand...


Nah, more like blue Mexifornia.
California - 12% of the nations population, 33% of the nations welfare recipients 
Note that Hawaii and New York are fighting CA for that number one spot....also note all three are blue states. Here you go:
It Looks Like Red States Take Most in Federal 'Welfare' from this Map. But Looks Can Be Deceiving.
California’s Welfare Benefits: Boom or Bust?
"There has been much discussion about immigrants in the United States from everywhere around the world. Yet, why is it that California seems to attract the most immigrants of any state? Indeed, while the state is only 12% of the nation’s population, it is home to 33% of welfare residents. According to a report published by the National Bureau of Economic Research (NBER) on January 26, 2015, there is a correlation between generous welfare benefits and an increase in immigration.

In total, California outspends every other state in public welfare spending – in 2014, it spent $22.4 billion. In contrast, the next closest state, New York, spent $11.9 billion. That being said, does this make California a magnet for immigrants? Not necessarily. It is more of an anchor – a reason why residents stay for long periods of time in the state. However, to deny that there is no magnet would be incorrect. According to George J. Borjas, the Robert W. Scrivner Professor of Economics and Social Policy at the Harvard Kennedy School and the author of the aforementioned report, the reason as to why people decide to relocate is due to “income-maximizing behavior.” Immigrants have already accepted that there are certain fixed costs that are inevitable because of migration, so it is natural that they will flock towards the places with the highest benefits. Empirical evidence suggests that it is because of these differences that there are an increasingly disproportionate number of immigrants among states. While there is the possibility of alternative explanations for this phenomenon, the conclusion that Borjas draws using the wealth-maximization hypothesis is one such testable method.

However, upon closer examination, on a per-capita basis, California’s seemingly generous benefits pale in data comparison to other states. For example, it spends approximately $179 for every resident, behind $233 in Hawaii and $256 in New York. Furthermore, approximately 23% of California residents live in poverty, the highest of any state.

Let me know what else I can teach you.


----------



## jon_berzerk

NYcarbineer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how is a homeowner to now if someone is illegal or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, he's defending hiring illegals and paying them under the table.
> 
> uh...ignorance of the law is no excuse...you may have heard that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop your lame attempt to lie
> 
> the question remains
> 
> how do you as a private citizen know if the person is illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does the store know you're 21 when you buy booze?
Click to expand...


is a store a private citizen  you going to ask everyone "for their papers" ya fucking leftist nazi


----------



## francoHFW

percysunshine said:


> Sad as it is, the answer to your question is 'Yes'.


So 38% of whites and 50% of blacks are also arrested before age 23... Another b******* headline from the b******* and hate GOP propaganda machine. And there go the Dukes screaming and yelling, the loud mouth brainwashed fools...
     So try not discriminating against minorities for change, a hole GOP.


----------



## jon_berzerk

or are you only going to ask Mexicans for their papers --lOL leftist racist ya are


----------



## BrokeLoser

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I employ many contractors...I tell every single one that if they ever send even one person to one of my jobs that can’t articulate the English language I will fire their entire crew and never hire them for another project....period. That’s the best deterrent that I’ve found. I walk all my jobs frequently and I always make it a point to talk with all employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine, but if you keep doing  that, it won't  be  long  until a discrimination  lawsuit is filed against you.  You can't fire somebody or some people because you don't like their race or background, even if they don't speak the language.
Click to expand...


These are sub contractors I speak of, not employees...I can fire them for driving the wrong color truck if I want.


----------



## jon_berzerk

the leftard is going to ask everyone for their papers 

but yet rejects voting id laws 

--LOL


----------



## August West

ShootSpeeders said:


> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.


Skilled workers would come here and vote for the party of the klan? I don`t think so.


----------



## GreenBean

Since you are fond of Statistics here's one to chew on ..."
Of those 27 people that die every day at the hands of drunk drivers, almost half die at the hands of illegal alien drunk drivers. It is estimated that 13 Americans die at the hands of illegal alien drunk drivers every single day - that's 4,745 dead Americans every year almost half the National total. That's 3.5 to 4% of the population that is responsible for nearly half of all Drunk Driving fatalities in the USA.[3]"
5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


The whole thing is b******* propaganda... Being on welfare is getting school lunches? What a gigantic pile of b*******, for silly dupes only. How could a headline be any more divisive hateful and Bs?


----------



## francoHFW

GreenBean said:


> Since you are fond of Statistics here's one to chew on ..."
> Of those 27 people that die every day at the hands of drunk drivers, almost half die at the hands of illegal alien drunk drivers. It is estimated that 13 Americans die at the hands of illegal alien drunk drivers every single day - that's 4,745 dead Americans every year almost half the National total. That's 3.5 to 4% of the population that is responsible for nearly half of all Drunk Driving fatalities in the USA.[3]"
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.


Congratulations, that is the stupidest most brainwashed most hateful and idiotic thing I've ever seen... And your link says nothing about it jackass.


----------



## BrokeLoser

francoHFW said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is b******* propaganda... Being on welfare is getting school lunches? What a gigantic pile of b*******, for silly dupes only. How could headline be anymore divisive hateful and Bs?
Click to expand...


Are you struggling with the definition of “welfare”?
Can’t steer this one can you?
I sent my kids to school with lunches prepared at home bought by ME.
Silver tooth wetbacks eat lunches paid for by taxpayers....TA-DA....that’s WELFARE.

wel·fare
ˈwelˌfer/
_noun_
noun: *welfare*

the health, happiness, and fortunes of a person or group.
"they don't give a damn about the welfare of their families"
synonyms: well-being, health, comfort, security, safety, protection, prosperity, success, fortune; More
interest, good
"the welfare of children"
statutory procedure or social effort designed to promote the basic physical and material well-being of people in need.
"the protection of rights to education, housing, and welfare"
NORTH AMERICAN
financial support given to people in need.
synonyms: social security, social assistance, benefit, public assistance; More
pension, credit, support;
sick pay, unemployment benefit;
_informal_the dole
"we cannot claim welfare"


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tax Man said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
Click to expand...

Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is b******* propaganda... Being on welfare is getting school lunches? What a gigantic pile of b*******, for silly dupes only. How could headline be anymore divisive hateful and Bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you struggling with the definition of “welfare”?
> Can’t steer this one can you?
> I sent my kids to school with lunches prepared at home bought by ME.
> Silver tooth wetbacks eat lunches paid for by taxpayers....TA-DA....that’s WELFARE.
> 
> wel·fare
> ˈwelˌfer/
> _noun_
> noun: *welfare*
> 
> the health, happiness, and fortunes of a person or group.
> "they don't give a damn about the welfare of their families"
> synonyms: well-being, health, comfort, security, safety, protection, prosperity, success, fortune; More
> interest, good
> "the welfare of children"
> statutory procedure or social effort designed to promote the basic physical and material well-being of people in need.
> "the protection of rights to education, housing, and welfare"
> NORTH AMERICAN
> financial support given to people in need.
> synonyms: social security, social assistance, benefit, public assistance; More
> pension, credit, support;
> sick pay, unemployment benefit;
> _informal_the dole
> "we cannot claim welfare"
Click to expand...

That link on 50% of them getting welfare is the biggest bunch of crap I've seen since the other link, super dupe. No stats included at all, just a load of hateful garbage.


----------



## francoHFW

Missouri_Mike said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
Click to expand...

38% of whites and 50% of black are also arrested, so it's a garbage stat and a totally hateful headline, super dupe.


----------



## BrokeLoser

francoHFW said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is b******* propaganda... Being on welfare is getting school lunches? What a gigantic pile of b*******, for silly dupes only. How could headline be anymore divisive hateful and Bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you struggling with the definition of “welfare”?
> Can’t steer this one can you?
> I sent my kids to school with lunches prepared at home bought by ME.
> Silver tooth wetbacks eat lunches paid for by taxpayers....TA-DA....that’s WELFARE.
> 
> wel·fare
> ˈwelˌfer/
> _noun_
> noun: *welfare*
> 
> the health, happiness, and fortunes of a person or group.
> "they don't give a damn about the welfare of their families"
> synonyms: well-being, health, comfort, security, safety, protection, prosperity, success, fortune; More
> interest, good
> "the welfare of children"
> statutory procedure or social effort designed to promote the basic physical and material well-being of people in need.
> "the protection of rights to education, housing, and welfare"
> NORTH AMERICAN
> financial support given to people in need.
> synonyms: social security, social assistance, benefit, public assistance; More
> pension, credit, support;
> sick pay, unemployment benefit;
> _informal_the dole
> "we cannot claim welfare"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That link on 50% of them getting welfare is the biggest bunch of crap I've seen since the other link, super dupe. No stats included at all, just a load of hateful garbage.
Click to expand...


Here...try not to believe this one you ignorant fool.
The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
In September 2015, the Center for Immigration Studies published a landmark study of immigration and welfare use, showing that 51 percent of immigrant-headed households used at least one federal welfare program — cash, food, housing, or medical care — compared to 30 percent of native households. Following similar methodology, this new study examines the dollar cost of that welfare use.


The average household headed by an immigrant (legal or illegal) costs taxpayers $6,234 in federal welfare benefits, which is 41 percent higher than the $4,431 received by the average native household.
The average immigrant household consumes 33 percent more cash welfare, 57 percent more food assistance, and 44 percent more Medicaid dollars than the average native household. Housing costs are about the same for both groups.
At $8,251, households headed by immigrants from Central America and Mexico have the highest welfare costs of any sending region — 86 percent higher than the costs of native households.
Illegal immigrant households cost an average of $5,692 (driven largely by the presence of U.S.-born children), while legal immigrant households cost $6,378.
The greater consumption of welfare dollars by immigrants can be explained in large part by their lower level of education and larger number of children compared to natives. Over 24 percent of immigrant households are headed by a high school dropout, compared to just 8 percent of native households. In addition, 13 percent of immigrant households have three or more children, vs. just 6 percent of native households.


----------



## francoHFW

Missouri_Mike said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
Click to expand...

Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...


----------



## Missouri_Mike

francoHFW said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 38% of whites and 50% of black are also arrested, so it's a garbage stat and a totally hateful headline, super dupe.
Click to expand...

Yeah and they're citizens so we don't have the choice of deporting them. Illegals we do so why put up with them.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

francoHFW said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
Click to expand...

I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is b******* propaganda... Being on welfare is getting school lunches? What a gigantic pile of b*******, for silly dupes only. How could headline be anymore divisive hateful and Bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you struggling with the definition of “welfare”?
> Can’t steer this one can you?
> I sent my kids to school with lunches prepared at home bought by ME.
> Silver tooth wetbacks eat lunches paid for by taxpayers....TA-DA....that’s WELFARE.
> 
> wel·fare
> ˈwelˌfer/
> _noun_
> noun: *welfare*
> 
> the health, happiness, and fortunes of a person or group.
> "they don't give a damn about the welfare of their families"
> synonyms: well-being, health, comfort, security, safety, protection, prosperity, success, fortune; More
> interest, good
> "the welfare of children"
> statutory procedure or social effort designed to promote the basic physical and material well-being of people in need.
> "the protection of rights to education, housing, and welfare"
> NORTH AMERICAN
> financial support given to people in need.
> synonyms: social security, social assistance, benefit, public assistance; More
> pension, credit, support;
> sick pay, unemployment benefit;
> _informal_the dole
> "we cannot claim welfare"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That link on 50% of them getting welfare is the biggest bunch of crap I've seen since the other link, super dupe. No stats included at all, just a load of hateful garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here...try not to believe this one you ignorant fool.
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> In September 2015, the Center for Immigration Studies published a landmark study of immigration and welfare use, showing that 51 percent of immigrant-headed households used at least one federal welfare program — cash, food, housing, or medical care — compared to 30 percent of native households. Following similar methodology, this new study examines the dollar cost of that welfare use.
> 
> 
> The average household headed by an immigrant (legal or illegal) costs taxpayers $6,234 in federal welfare benefits, which is 41 percent higher than the $4,431 received by the average native household.
> The average immigrant household consumes 33 percent more cash welfare, 57 percent more food assistance, and 44 percent more Medicaid dollars than the average native household. Housing costs are about the same for both groups.
> At $8,251, households headed by immigrants from Central America and Mexico have the highest welfare costs of any sending region — 86 percent higher than the costs of native households.
> Illegal immigrant households cost an average of $5,692 (driven largely by the presence of U.S.-born children), while legal immigrant households cost $6,378.
> The greater consumption of welfare dollars by immigrants can be explained in large part by their lower level of education and larger number of children compared to natives. Over 24 percent of immigrant households are headed by a high school dropout, compared to just 8 percent of native households. In addition, 13 percent of immigrant households have three or more children, vs. just 6 percent of native households.
Click to expand...

A congrats to the GOP for making it all possible. GOP absolutely refuses a good Social Security ID card that cannot be faked, so all these illegals have fake SSID cards and can get away with murder. Great job

Pass the 2010 Democrat immigration bill with a SSID card that can't be faked, and then end the illegal problem forever. Cut the crap with the stupid useless wall and unconstitutional harassment laws, dupes. All evidence really is that the GOP loves cheap easily bullied labor and just distracts you fools with b******* as usual.


----------



## francoHFW

Missouri_Mike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
Click to expand...

I have a masters in history, you have a master's in GOP propaganda, Super Dupe.


----------



## BrokeLoser

francoHFW said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> 
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a masters in history, you have a master's in GOP propaganda, Super Dupe.
Click to expand...


I call BULLSHIT!
Nobody with a Masters in anything could/would be as twisted up in the head as you are....sorry Bud.


----------



## francoHFW

Missouri_Mike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 38% of whites and 50% of black are also arrested, so it's a garbage stat and a totally hateful headline, super dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and they're citizens so we don't have the choice of deporting them. Illegals we do so why put up with them.
Click to expand...

Because the last time we and pew research looked at it, 94% of adult illegals males worked, 65% paid taxes, and 35% owned homes. Your stupid hypocritical GOP gave them an open invitation to come and work by refusing a SSID card that can't be faked right now, so pass a comprehensive bill with one and end this crap. No more illegals! Get it, ignoramus?


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the source of the study?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> 1. You seem to need editorials to help you what to think. I don't.
> 
> 2. The editorial is based on a study. What study? Do you have a link to this study so I can read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you wacks are getting more desperate by the day...now you need links to links...hahaha.
> Face it Loons....wetbacks are fucked up disgusting, trashy fucking humans...stop trying to be retarded to facts....you look really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why the racism in your post ??  This is why Republicans or conservatives end up being attacked constantly, because opinions like this you wrote end up skewing the good works in which most are trying to do for all in America? Resorting to racism, name calling or labeling shows desperation or being beat down by the opposition on your part. Not good.  As blatant as your words were, it makes one think that you could be a Demon-crat mole attempting to tarnish the conservatives as a racist group, otherwise if people associate your words with the party in these ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey look bud...I’m here on an internet forum, in cyberspace, protected by anonymity.....I’m really not trying to save or change the world. I’m here for the entertainment value and I prefer to be raw, candid and 100% truthful....I really can’t give two shits if feelings are hurt by my choice of words...I have a GOOD habit of casting clarity on issues....I refuse to play word games or stumble around cautiously, methodically choosing words....It’s time to depussify bud.
> Know this, I absolutely despise filthy, disgusting white trash liabilities all the same....WHOOPSIE...there goes your racism play...huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh so you find it entertaining being a racist ?  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have missed that part where I said I hate filthy whites as well.
> Look, you go ahead and keep being a nutless, calculated pussy who thinks they’re changing the world and I’ll keep giving it to you straight with no spin....fair enough?
Click to expand...




Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is Medicaid, which is why people like you want to end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
Click to expand...

There should be a way to look it up on the net. If calling yourself a company, then check it out, and if an individual who can barely speak English, then they should have to show you ID or other. It can get straightened out for all.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is on Medicaid?  It's people who don't work, work very little, or don't  make enough money.
> 
> If anything, I would rather see government help people who  are responsible, work 40 or more hours a week, and didn't have a bunch of kids they never could afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I employ many contractors...I tell every single one that if they ever send even one person to one of my jobs that can’t articulate the English language I will fire their entire crew and never hire them for another project....period. That’s the best deterrent that I’ve found. I walk all my jobs frequently and I always make it a point to talk with all employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine, but if you keep doing  that, it won't  be  long  until a discrimination  lawsuit is filed against you.  You can't fire somebody or some people because you don't like their race or background, even if they don't speak the language.
Click to expand...

. You can fire them if their illegal, and you should want to.


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a masters in history, you have a master's in GOP propaganda, Super Dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call BULLSHIT!
> Nobody with a Masters in anything could/would be as twisted up in the head as you are....sorry Bud.
Click to expand...

I admire and respect your opinion, Super Dupe. University of Rochester 1990. The only people who are twisted are brainwashed GOP voters. You live on an imaginary planet and are a conspiracy nut job by definition.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a masters in history, you have a master's in GOP propaganda, Super Dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call BULLSHIT!
> Nobody with a Masters in anything could/would be as twisted up in the head as you are....sorry Bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire and respect your opinion, Super Dupe. University of Rochester 1990. The only people who are twisted are brainwashed GOP voters. You live on an imaginary planet and are a conspiracy nut job by definition.
Click to expand...

Breaking for Dupes... Illegals are less criminal than citizens, ditto less on welfare real welfare not school lunches LOL...


----------



## NYcarbineer

jon_berzerk said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is a homeowner to now if someone is illegal or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, he's defending hiring illegals and paying them under the table.
> 
> uh...ignorance of the law is no excuse...you may have heard that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop your lame attempt to lie
> 
> the question remains
> 
> how do you as a private citizen know if the person is illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does the store know you're 21 when you buy booze?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is a store a private citizen  you going to ask everyone "for their papers" ya fucking leftist nazi
Click to expand...


An employer is an employer. 

Note to board:

see how the poster melted down at the idea of punishing someone other than the Mexicans?

lol, big surprise.


----------



## jon_berzerk

NYcarbineer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is a homeowner to now if someone is illegal or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, he's defending hiring illegals and paying them under the table.
> 
> uh...ignorance of the law is no excuse...you may have heard that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop your lame attempt to lie
> 
> the question remains
> 
> how do you as a private citizen know if the person is illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does the store know you're 21 when you buy booze?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is a store a private citizen  you going to ask everyone "for their papers" ya fucking leftist nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An employer is an employer.
> 
> Note to board:
> 
> see how the poster melted down at the idea of punishing someone other than the Mexicans?
> 
> lol, big surprise.
Click to expand...



now stop your lying and dodging the question

how you going to tell if one is an illegal immigrant

by  judging by color

or 

ask for zee papers

which are ya

 a leftist nazi

or

 leftists racist

or both

hows about those voter id laws ya agree with that


----------



## Cellblock2429

ShootSpeeders said:


> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.


/----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Cellblock2429 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
Click to expand...


*beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.*


if that is the case then 

California should be thrown out of the national election


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LEGAL immigrant putting a roof on your house for 10 bucks an hour, his family is probably on Medicaid.
> 
> ...or make up your own example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I employ many contractors...I tell every single one that if they ever send even one person to one of my jobs that can’t articulate the English language I will fire their entire crew and never hire them for another project....period. That’s the best deterrent that I’ve found. I walk all my jobs frequently and I always make it a point to talk with all employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine, but if you keep doing  that, it won't  be  long  until a discrimination  lawsuit is filed against you.  You can't fire somebody or some people because you don't like their race or background, even if they don't speak the language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You can fire them if their illegal, and you should want to.
Click to expand...


Yes, but what if they are not and you fire them anyway because you suspected they were illegal?  What Broke said was he would fire  anybody who didn't speak fluent English.


----------



## KissMy

Missouri_Mike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
Click to expand...

Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NYcarbineer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how is a homeowner to now if someone is illegal or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, he's defending hiring illegals and paying them under the table.
> 
> uh...ignorance of the law is no excuse...you may have heard that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop your lame attempt to lie
> 
> the question remains
> 
> how do you as a private citizen know if the person is illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does the store know you're 21 when you buy booze?
Click to expand...


You ask for a valid ID like a drivers  license.  The problem is in liberal states they do hand out drivers licenses to illegals, so you can't use the same  verification on hiring somebody for a job.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NYcarbineer said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  See, you're part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?   I hire WB roofers and I'm supposed to "somehow" check if the workers are legal or not?  How would one go about doing  that?  Even if there was some  sort  of public  system, it could lead to identify theft and even discrimination  lawsuits.  WTF needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just trying to blame ALL of the problem on the immigrant.
> 
> That's the equivalent of only busting hookers, and never busting the johns.  sort of, lol
Click to expand...


The difference is  the  "John" knows  what he's doing  is  wrong.


----------



## Cellblock2429

jon_berzerk said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.*
> 
> 
> if that is the case then
> 
> California should be thrown out of the national election
Click to expand...

/----/ And then there is this:
WATCH: California AG Threatens To Prosecute Private Citizens Who Help ICE Enforce Laws
"We will prosecute ..."
WATCH: California AG Threatens To Prosecute Private Citizens Who Help ICE Enforce Laws


----------



## otto105

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



My guess is that didn’t even read the articles that you sourced.


----------



## BrokeLoser

otto105 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that didn’t even read the articles that you sourced.
Click to expand...


Let’s assume I didn’t.....what changes?


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three roofs ripped off and installed the last  eight years, and Americans did the work on  each one.
> 
> If immigrants are coming here and going on  our social programs, then they don't need to be here at all.  We can live fine without them.  We already have too many of our own people on these programs without inviting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I employ many contractors...I tell every single one that if they ever send even one person to one of my jobs that can’t articulate the English language I will fire their entire crew and never hire them for another project....period. That’s the best deterrent that I’ve found. I walk all my jobs frequently and I always make it a point to talk with all employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine, but if you keep doing  that, it won't  be  long  until a discrimination  lawsuit is filed against you.  You can't fire somebody or some people because you don't like their race or background, even if they don't speak the language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You can fire them if their illegal, and you should want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but what if they are not and you fire them anyway because you suspected they were illegal?  What Broke said was he would fire  anybody who didn't speak fluent English.
Click to expand...

. You can find out if they are illegal, just postpone the job until credentials are gathered, and if no credentials then no hire. People know when they are dealing with shady characters or not.  Ignoring their status is usually done on purpose, because people are cheap. Funny though, because when I use to go and do work for the general public, they wanted to know if I was liscenced and bonded, references etc before I could get the job, and then the city would check you for permits if see you working in the city limits. I'd almost bet you that a blind eye has been turned on the Mexican crews doing work for home owners in the past. Most labor jobs is where young American's cut their teeth on, and it molded them into some great long standing workers over the years. Now old people are under threat to work on until they are 70 in order to retire, because the country has screwed the whole system up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you over that.  Start fining homeowners $1000 every time they get caught employing undocumented labor, paying under the table, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> How  is a homeowner supposed to know if the workers are illegal or not?  Homeowners don't have access to that kind of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I employ many contractors...I tell every single one that if they ever send even one person to one of my jobs that can’t articulate the English language I will fire their entire crew and never hire them for another project....period. That’s the best deterrent that I’ve found. I walk all my jobs frequently and I always make it a point to talk with all employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine, but if you keep doing  that, it won't  be  long  until a discrimination  lawsuit is filed against you.  You can't fire somebody or some people because you don't like their race or background, even if they don't speak the language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You can fire them if their illegal, and you should want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but what if they are not and you fire them anyway because you suspected they were illegal?  What Broke said was he would fire  anybody who didn't speak fluent English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You can find out if they are illegal, just postpone the job until credentials are gathered, and if no credentials then no hire. People know when they are dealing with shady characters or not.  Ignoring their status is usually done on purpose, because people are cheap. Funny though, because when I use to go and do work for the general public, they wanted to know if I was liscenced and bonded, references etc before I could get the job, and then the city would check you for permits if see you working in the city limits. I'd almost bet you that a blind eye has been turned on the Mexican crews doing work for home owners in the past. Most labor jobs is where young American's cut their teeth on, and it molded them into some great long standing workers over the years. Now old people are under threat to work on until they are 70 in order to retire, because the country has screwed the whole system up.
Click to expand...


Maybe in some instances, so if the city  is checking the company out, then perhaps it should be up to the city to determine if  the workforce is legal.  After all, I'm  sure they have more available resources than a homeowner.  

I hire a landscaper.  It's an American guy with his own company.  They come out with several Mexicans to do the work.  Am I supposed to interview and do a background  check  on  each one???  I  don't need a permit from  the  city to have somebody cut my lawn. 

So here's the situation:  We  have laws in this  country that prohibit the hiring of illegals, but we allow their children to go to our schools, allow their children to get on our social programs, allow them to get credit cards and open up bank accounts, give them drivers licenses, but not allow them  to work???  And then the onus should be placed on the homeowner?  

It's ridiculous already.  We either make illegals unwelcome as hell here or we don't.  Doing it part way isn't working.  On one hand we give them things for being here, and on the other hand we tell them they can't have other things.  It's just confusing as all hell for us and them.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

KissMy said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> 
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
Click to expand...

Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I employ many contractors...I tell every single one that if they ever send even one person to one of my jobs that can’t articulate the English language I will fire their entire crew and never hire them for another project....period. That’s the best deterrent that I’ve found. I walk all my jobs frequently and I always make it a point to talk with all employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine, but if you keep doing  that, it won't  be  long  until a discrimination  lawsuit is filed against you.  You can't fire somebody or some people because you don't like their race or background, even if they don't speak the language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You can fire them if their illegal, and you should want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but what if they are not and you fire them anyway because you suspected they were illegal?  What Broke said was he would fire  anybody who didn't speak fluent English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You can find out if they are illegal, just postpone the job until credentials are gathered, and if no credentials then no hire. People know when they are dealing with shady characters or not.  Ignoring their status is usually done on purpose, because people are cheap. Funny though, because when I use to go and do work for the general public, they wanted to know if I was liscenced and bonded, references etc before I could get the job, and then the city would check you for permits if see you working in the city limits. I'd almost bet you that a blind eye has been turned on the Mexican crews doing work for home owners in the past. Most labor jobs is where young American's cut their teeth on, and it molded them into some great long standing workers over the years. Now old people are under threat to work on until they are 70 in order to retire, because the country has screwed the whole system up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe in some instances, so if the city  is checking the company out, then perhaps it should be up to the city to determine if  the workforce is legal.  After all, I'm  sure they have more available resources than a homeowner.
> 
> I hire a landscaper.  It's an American guy with his own company.  They come out with several Mexicans to do the work.  Am I supposed to interview and do a background  check  on  each one???  I  don't need a permit from  the  city to have somebody cut my lawn.
> 
> So here's the situation:  We  have laws in this  country that prohibit the hiring of illegals, but we allow their children to go to our schools, allow their children to get on our social programs, allow them to get credit cards and open up bank accounts, give them drivers licenses, but not allow them  to work???  And then the onus should be placed on the homeowner?
> 
> It's ridiculous already.  We either make illegals unwelcome as hell here or we don't.  Doing it part way isn't working.  On one hand we give them things for being here, and on the other hand we tell them they can't have other things.  It's just confusing as all hell for us and them.
Click to expand...

. The whole thing these days has gotten way out of hand, and way out of balance. You didn't know that your friend who owns that company might be employing illegals if he was maybe ??  It sounds like that you are turning a blind eye to it, and hiring the crew anyway if he was working illegals. 

That's the attitude most have, that hey I got this done for super cheap, and if I would have hired the American team, it would have cost me a whole lot more.  Meantime Kate Steinle is dead along with many other AMERICANS because of our irresponsible bullcrap.


----------



## Dr Grump

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


That study also says 40 per cent of white males get arrested by age 23...


----------



## beagle9

Dr Grump said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> That study also says 40 per cent of white males get arrested by age 23...
Click to expand...

. These days and times you're probably right, but is this the direct result of the illegal invasion ?


----------



## RealDave

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



1.  Some form of welfare which might be just subsidized lunches in school for their children.  

2.  
"Roughly 44 percent of Latino men are arrested at least once on non-traffic-related crimes by the time they turn 23, according to a new study.

The reasons for the arrests – which can have long-term consequences when searching for jobs and applying for school and housing – ranged from underage drinking to violent assaults.

The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23."

44% is so much worse than 40%,.

This study is bullshit.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Dr Grump said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> That study also says 40 per cent of white males get arrested by age 23...
Click to expand...


Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Dr Grump said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> That study also says 40 per cent of white males get arrested by age 23...
Click to expand...

And if any of those whites are here illegally they should be deported immediately. Is this still a reason we need to put up with a shitload of illegal Mexicans?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine, but if you keep doing  that, it won't  be  long  until a discrimination  lawsuit is filed against you.  You can't fire somebody or some people because you don't like their race or background, even if they don't speak the language.
> 
> 
> 
> . You can fire them if their illegal, and you should want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but what if they are not and you fire them anyway because you suspected they were illegal?  What Broke said was he would fire  anybody who didn't speak fluent English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You can find out if they are illegal, just postpone the job until credentials are gathered, and if no credentials then no hire. People know when they are dealing with shady characters or not.  Ignoring their status is usually done on purpose, because people are cheap. Funny though, because when I use to go and do work for the general public, they wanted to know if I was liscenced and bonded, references etc before I could get the job, and then the city would check you for permits if see you working in the city limits. I'd almost bet you that a blind eye has been turned on the Mexican crews doing work for home owners in the past. Most labor jobs is where young American's cut their teeth on, and it molded them into some great long standing workers over the years. Now old people are under threat to work on until they are 70 in order to retire, because the country has screwed the whole system up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe in some instances, so if the city  is checking the company out, then perhaps it should be up to the city to determine if  the workforce is legal.  After all, I'm  sure they have more available resources than a homeowner.
> 
> I hire a landscaper.  It's an American guy with his own company.  They come out with several Mexicans to do the work.  Am I supposed to interview and do a background  check  on  each one???  I  don't need a permit from  the  city to have somebody cut my lawn.
> 
> So here's the situation:  We  have laws in this  country that prohibit the hiring of illegals, but we allow their children to go to our schools, allow their children to get on our social programs, allow them to get credit cards and open up bank accounts, give them drivers licenses, but not allow them  to work???  And then the onus should be placed on the homeowner?
> 
> It's ridiculous already.  We either make illegals unwelcome as hell here or we don't.  Doing it part way isn't working.  On one hand we give them things for being here, and on the other hand we tell them they can't have other things.  It's just confusing as all hell for us and them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The whole thing these days has gotten way out of hand, and way out of balance. You didn't know that your friend who owns that company might be employing illegals if he was maybe ??  It sounds like that you are turning a blind eye to it, and hiring the crew anyway if he was working illegals.
> 
> That's the attitude most have, that hey I got this done for super cheap, and if I would have hired the American team, it would have cost me a whole lot more.  Meantime Kate Steinle is dead along with many other AMERICANS because of our irresponsible bullcrap.
Click to expand...


All I am saying is that the liability for illegals  working should be on the employer--not the homeowner.  I didn't  say a  friend, I just said hiring a landscape company ran by an American.  Who that American chooses to hire should not be my responsibility. 

It's the same thing with that phony Trump hiring illegals story.  He hired a demolition  company to remove the buildings where Trump Towers sits today.  They hired illegals from Poland to do the work, and the union tried to sue Trump for union dues and backpay.  Trump had no idea WTF the demolition company hired to  do the work.  He  just hired a legal American company and that's who they employed.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dr Grump said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> That study also says 40 per cent of white males get arrested by age 23...
Click to expand...


So that's a reason to let them into this country; because whites get arrested too?


----------



## frigidweirdo

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



Partisan politics where each side is trying to win, rather than actually make the country better. You take your stand for the issues, and then you bow down to the rich and do their bidding. The rich want little diversions for you to be able to talk about, and you're talking about them.


----------



## BrokeLoser

RealDave said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Some form of welfare which might be just subsidized lunches in school for their children.
> 
> 2.
> "Roughly 44 percent of Latino men are arrested at least once on non-traffic-related crimes by the time they turn 23, according to a new study.
> 
> The reasons for the arrests – which can have long-term consequences when searching for jobs and applying for school and housing – ranged from underage drinking to violent assaults.
> 
> The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23."
> 
> 44% is so much worse than 40%,.
> 
> This study is bullshit.
Click to expand...


Here, let me just go ahead and enlighten you further....let me know if you can tie it all together with this...don’t be scared.
















California: The Color of Crime


----------



## The2ndAmendment

I'm a rather known conservative here, but paying higher wages and ending the War on the Drugs and other victimless/consensual crimes would be a good start in this regard.


----------



## Winston

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is b******* propaganda... Being on welfare is getting school lunches? What a gigantic pile of b*******, for silly dupes only. How could headline be anymore divisive hateful and Bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you struggling with the definition of “welfare”?
> Can’t steer this one can you?
> I sent my kids to school with lunches prepared at home bought by ME.
> Silver tooth wetbacks eat lunches paid for by taxpayers....TA-DA....that’s WELFARE.
> 
> wel·fare
> ˈwelˌfer/
> _noun_
> noun: *welfare*
> 
> the health, happiness, and fortunes of a person or group.
> "they don't give a damn about the welfare of their families"
> synonyms: well-being, health, comfort, security, safety, protection, prosperity, success, fortune; More
> interest, good
> "the welfare of children"
> statutory procedure or social effort designed to promote the basic physical and material well-being of people in need.
> "the protection of rights to education, housing, and welfare"
> NORTH AMERICAN
> financial support given to people in need.
> synonyms: social security, social assistance, benefit, public assistance; More
> pension, credit, support;
> sick pay, unemployment benefit;
> _informal_the dole
> "we cannot claim welfare"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That link on 50% of them getting welfare is the biggest bunch of crap I've seen since the other link, super dupe. No stats included at all, just a load of hateful garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here...try not to believe this one you ignorant fool.
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> In September 2015, the Center for Immigration Studies published a landmark study of immigration and welfare use, showing that 51 percent of immigrant-headed households used at least one federal welfare program — cash, food, housing, or medical care — compared to 30 percent of native households. Following similar methodology, this new study examines the dollar cost of that welfare use.
> 
> 
> The average household headed by an immigrant (legal or illegal) costs taxpayers $6,234 in federal welfare benefits, which is 41 percent higher than the $4,431 received by the average native household.
> The average immigrant household consumes 33 percent more cash welfare, 57 percent more food assistance, and 44 percent more Medicaid dollars than the average native household. Housing costs are about the same for both groups.
> At $8,251, households headed by immigrants from Central America and Mexico have the highest welfare costs of any sending region — 86 percent higher than the costs of native households.
> Illegal immigrant households cost an average of $5,692 (driven largely by the presence of U.S.-born children), while legal immigrant households cost $6,378.
> The greater consumption of welfare dollars by immigrants can be explained in large part by their lower level of education and larger number of children compared to natives. Over 24 percent of immigrant households are headed by a high school dropout, compared to just 8 percent of native households. In addition, 13 percent of immigrant households have three or more children, vs. just 6 percent of native households.
Click to expand...


And there it is again.  The magic "immigrant headed household".  Until you can provide some statistics that show what immigrants alone get in welfare, not members of their families that are probably citizens, you are doing nothing but confirming your ignorance.  But let me save you some time.  Illegal immigrants can't get "welfare".  That is why those studies use "immigrant headed households", and dumbshits like you fall for it.


----------



## Dr Grump

beagle9 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> That study also says 40 per cent of white males get arrested by age 23...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . These days and times you're probably right, but is this the direct result of the illegal invasion ?
Click to expand...


The study was talking about immigration. Not illegal migration.


----------



## Dr Grump

BrokeLoser said:


> [
> 
> Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?



no more or less relevant than your point.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Winston said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is b******* propaganda... Being on welfare is getting school lunches? What a gigantic pile of b*******, for silly dupes only. How could headline be anymore divisive hateful and Bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you struggling with the definition of “welfare”?
> Can’t steer this one can you?
> I sent my kids to school with lunches prepared at home bought by ME.
> Silver tooth wetbacks eat lunches paid for by taxpayers....TA-DA....that’s WELFARE.
> 
> wel·fare
> ˈwelˌfer/
> _noun_
> noun: *welfare*
> 
> the health, happiness, and fortunes of a person or group.
> "they don't give a damn about the welfare of their families"
> synonyms: well-being, health, comfort, security, safety, protection, prosperity, success, fortune; More
> interest, good
> "the welfare of children"
> statutory procedure or social effort designed to promote the basic physical and material well-being of people in need.
> "the protection of rights to education, housing, and welfare"
> NORTH AMERICAN
> financial support given to people in need.
> synonyms: social security, social assistance, benefit, public assistance; More
> pension, credit, support;
> sick pay, unemployment benefit;
> _informal_the dole
> "we cannot claim welfare"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That link on 50% of them getting welfare is the biggest bunch of crap I've seen since the other link, super dupe. No stats included at all, just a load of hateful garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here...try not to believe this one you ignorant fool.
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> In September 2015, the Center for Immigration Studies published a landmark study of immigration and welfare use, showing that 51 percent of immigrant-headed households used at least one federal welfare program — cash, food, housing, or medical care — compared to 30 percent of native households. Following similar methodology, this new study examines the dollar cost of that welfare use.
> 
> 
> The average household headed by an immigrant (legal or illegal) costs taxpayers $6,234 in federal welfare benefits, which is 41 percent higher than the $4,431 received by the average native household.
> The average immigrant household consumes 33 percent more cash welfare, 57 percent more food assistance, and 44 percent more Medicaid dollars than the average native household. Housing costs are about the same for both groups.
> At $8,251, households headed by immigrants from Central America and Mexico have the highest welfare costs of any sending region — 86 percent higher than the costs of native households.
> *Illegal immigrant households cost an average of $5,692 (driven largely by the presence of U.S.-born children), while legal immigrant households cost $6,378.*
> The greater consumption of welfare dollars by immigrants can be explained in large part by their lower level of education and larger number of children compared to natives. Over 24 percent of immigrant households are headed by a high school dropout, compared to just 8 percent of native households. In addition, 13 percent of immigrant households have three or more children, vs. just 6 percent of native households.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there it is again.  The magic "immigrant headed household".  Until you can provide some statistics that show what immigrants alone get in welfare, not members of their families that are probably citizens, you are doing nothing but confirming your ignorance.  But let me save you some time.  Illegal immigrants can't get "welfare".  That is why those studies use "immigrant headed households", and dumbshits like you fall for it.
Click to expand...


Haha...this is so weird...I’m fascinated by people who try to stay ignorant.
So what exactly is your point in all this? If you think you’re smarter than the firms compiling that data and you’re pissed off because their findings don’t “fit” for you then write to the editors...don’t bitch and cry to me.
Did you miss this paragraph?
* *Illegal immigrant households cost an average of $5,692 (driven largely by the presence of U.S.-born children), while legal immigrant households cost $6,378*


----------



## Dr Grump

Ray From Cleveland said:


> So that's a reason to let them into this country; because whites get arrested too?



I got my information from the second link in the OP. There was no mention of immigration.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Dr Grump said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more or less relevant than your point.
Click to expand...


Awesome.
Does this help you connect the dots?
Dont be scared of the truth.


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
Click to expand...

Total GOP bulshit hate propaganda


----------



## jon_berzerk

Cellblock2429 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.*
> 
> 
> if that is the case then
> 
> California should be thrown out of the national election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ And then there is this:
> WATCH: California AG Threatens To Prosecute Private Citizens Who Help ICE Enforce Laws
> "We will prosecute ..."
> WATCH: California AG Threatens To Prosecute Private Citizens Who Help ICE Enforce Laws
Click to expand...



sounds like the starts of a fascist state in the making


----------



## francoHFW

Missouri_Mike said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
Click to expand...

You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...


----------



## Missouri_Mike

francoHFW said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
Click to expand...

How the hell you arrived at that conclusion is a mystery.


----------



## Dr Grump

BrokeLoser said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more or less relevant than your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> Does this help you connect the dots?
> Dont be scared of the truth.
Click to expand...


I'd settle for a link


----------



## GreenBean

francoHFW said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are fond of Statistics here's one to chew on ..."
> Of those 27 people that die every day at the hands of drunk drivers, almost half die at the hands of illegal alien drunk drivers. It is estimated that 13 Americans die at the hands of illegal alien drunk drivers every single day - that's 4,745 dead Americans every year almost half the National total. That's 3.5 to 4% of the population that is responsible for nearly half of all Drunk Driving fatalities in the USA.[3]"
> 5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, that is the stupidest most brainwashed most hateful and idiotic thing I've ever seen... And your link says nothing about it jackass.
Click to expand...


Old Link ... article quoting it was a few years old and further research indicates it was edited because Current interpretation of anti-discrimination laws hinders compilation of statistics.against illegal aliens

[ What percent of car accidents are caused by illegal immigrants ]


Here's a few more for your opinionated uninformed sorry ass excuse for a thinking person.

Lets start with the Liberal Nat. Public Radio
Drinking and Driving Plagues Latino Immigrants  which admits that Latinos are responsible for a disproportionate number of DWI arrests and alcohol-related car accidents.


In 2011, the Department of Homeland Security reported the deportation of 35,927 illegal immigrants convicted of driving under the influence.  Congressman Steve King (R-IA) asserts that illegal alien drunk drivers kill over 4,700 Americans a year [*I assume he was quoting from the source before Big Brother deemed it a thought crime ]*

Another study, published by the National Highway Transportation Safety Administration, cited motor vehicle crashes as the single leading cause of death for Hispanics between the ages of one and 44


47 percent of cited and/or stopped drivers in California have no license, no insurance, and no registration for the vehicle. Of that number, 92 percent are illegal aliens.

• 63 percent of cited and/or stopped drivers in Arizona have no license, no insurance, and no registration for the vehicle. Of that number, 97 percent are illegal aliens.

• 66 percent of cited and/or stopped drivers in New Mexico have no license, no insurance, and no registration for the vehicle. Of that number, 98 percent are illegal aliens.

The Social Contract - Illegal Aliens: Taking America  on a Deadly and Expensive Ride


----------



## GreenBean

And let's not forget   ....  http://www.wnd.com/2006/11/39031/#!

.... eight American children are victims of sexual abuse by illegal aliens every day – a total of 2,920 annually.

Based on a one-year in-depth study, Deborah Schurman-Kauflin of the Violent Crimes Institute of Atlanta estimates there are about 240,000 illegal immigrant sex offenders in the United States who have had an average of four victims each. She analyzed 1,500 cases from January 1999 through April 2006 that included serial rapes, serial murders, sexual homicides and child molestation committed by illegal immigrants.


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


If one of those couples has a kid they will be 5


----------



## GreenBean

francoHFW said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is b******* propaganda... Being on welfare is getting school lunches? What a gigantic pile of b*******, for silly dupes only. How could headline be anymore divisive hateful and Bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you struggling with the definition of “welfare”?
> Can’t steer this one can you?
> I sent my kids to school with lunches prepared at home bought by ME.
> Silver tooth wetbacks eat lunches paid for by taxpayers....TA-DA....that’s WELFARE.
> 
> wel·fare
> ˈwelˌfer/
> _noun_
> noun: *welfare*
> 
> the health, happiness, and fortunes of a person or group.
> "they don't give a damn about the welfare of their families"
> synonyms: well-being, health, comfort, security, safety, protection, prosperity, success, fortune; More
> interest, good
> "the welfare of children"
> statutory procedure or social effort designed to promote the basic physical and material well-being of people in need.
> "the protection of rights to education, housing, and welfare"
> NORTH AMERICAN
> financial support given to people in need.
> synonyms: social security, social assistance, benefit, public assistance; More
> pension, credit, support;
> sick pay, unemployment benefit;
> _informal_the dole
> "we cannot claim welfare"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That link on 50% of them getting welfare is the biggest bunch of crap I've seen since the other link, super dupe. No stats included at all, just a load of hateful garbage.
Click to expand...


It seems that every link you don't agree with is "_a bunch of crap_"  --- but hey *why let facts get in the way of your opinion*s - right.  You can lead a horse to water and not make it drink and you can lead a libtard to facts and not make it think . 



.......But apparently you don't have to lead an illegal to liquor and you certainly don't have to make it drink ain't that right jackass ?


----------



## GreenBean

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total GOP bulshit hate propaganda
Click to expand...

Prove it dumbass


----------



## francoHFW

Missouri_Mike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell you arrived at that conclusion is a mystery.
Click to expand...




BrokeLoser said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more or less relevant than your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> Does this help you connect the dots?
> Dont be scared of the truth.
Click to expand...

Illegal aliens have a lower crime rate than citizens...

As far as this goes perhaps you ought to hire some of the legal Hispanics...


----------



## francoHFW

GreenBean said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total GOP bulshit hate propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it dumbass
Click to expand...

You have to prove it you brought it up total b*******, super dupe.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

francoHFW said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell you arrived at that conclusion is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no more or less relevant than your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> Does this help you connect the dots?
> Dont be scared of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens have a lower crime rate than citizens...
> 
> As far as this goes perhaps you ought to hire some of the legal Hispanics...
Click to expand...

I've got no problem with legal any immigrant. Are you not paying attention here?


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell you arrived at that conclusion is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no more or less relevant than your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> Does this help you connect the dots?
> Dont be scared of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens have a lower crime rate than citizens...
> 
> As far as this goes perhaps you ought to hire some of the legal Hispanics...
Click to expand...

/——/ The fact they are in the country illegally means they have already committed a crime, you dummy


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total GOP bulshit hate propaganda
Click to expand...

/----/ Yeah? well prove it's BS. Funny how you Libs buy into any fake news hit piece on President Trump but automatically dismiss this news.  Never again can any democRAT in California claim a clean win. You will always be tainted by the illegal vote.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total GOP bulshit hate propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Yeah? well prove it's BS. Funny how you LIbs buy into any fake news hit piece on President Trump but automatically dismiss this news.  Never gain can any democRAT in California claim a clean win. You will always be tainted by the illegal vote.
Click to expand...



and it disenfranchises the legit federal vote 

for that reason California should thrown out of the federal voting pool


----------



## Correll

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never arrested, for anything, and I am well past 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over twice  that age and never been arrested for anything.  I guess being arrested before the age of 23 is a liberal standard, but not for conservatives.
Click to expand...



I never found it that difficult to not commit crime.


----------



## Correll

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.
Click to expand...




And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.


LOL!!!


----------



## RealDave

BrokeLoser said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> That study also says 40 per cent of white males get arrested by age 23...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?
Click to expand...

This is buillshit  more than a third of white males have not been arrested.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Correll said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
Click to expand...


Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.

I am willing, in fact.  Are you?


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
Click to expand...

/-----/ We're still waiting for you Libtards to open a business so we can see how much you pay your workers.  Any day now - any day.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NYcarbineer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.
> 
> I am willing, in fact.  Are you?
Click to expand...

/----/ But but but, Libtards lectured us that higher minimum wage wouldn't necessarily raise prices but low wage illegals keep prices cheap?


----------



## Correll

NYcarbineer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.
> 
> I am willing, in fact.  Are you?
Click to expand...




I want those jobs for Americans, and I A. doubt prices will rise that much and B. would be happy to pay more even if they do.

Do you realize the connection between low wages for American workers, and Income inequality, that is such a big topic with so many libs today?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Correll said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.
> 
> I am willing, in fact.  Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want those jobs for Americans, and I A. doubt prices will rise that much and B. would be happy to pay more even if they do.
> 
> Do you realize the connection between low wages for American workers, and Income inequality, that is such a big topic with so many libs today?
Click to expand...


I depart with the establishment left on immigration apparently.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Cellblock2429 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.
> 
> I am willing, in fact.  Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ But but but, Libtards lectured us that higher minimum wage wouldn't necessarily raise prices but low wage illegals keep prices cheap?
> View attachment 172883
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I've never argued that a higher minimum wage wouldn't affect prices.  Don't lie about what I've said.


----------



## Correll

NYcarbineer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.
> 
> I am willing, in fact.  Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want those jobs for Americans, and I A. doubt prices will rise that much and B. would be happy to pay more even if they do.
> 
> Do you realize the connection between low wages for American workers, and Income inequality, that is such a big topic with so many libs today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I depart with the establishment left on immigration apparently.
Click to expand...



Very good for you. 


Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NYcarbineer said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all note that the study said 30% of non-immigrant American households get some sort of welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.
> 
> I am willing, in fact.  Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ But but but, Libtards lectured us that higher minimum wage wouldn't necessarily raise prices but low wage illegals keep prices cheap?
> View attachment 172883
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I've never argued that a higher minimum wage wouldn't affect prices.  Don't lie about what I've said.
Click to expand...

/----/ I said Libtards in general, not you specifically. Man are you touchy and defensive. 
Debunking: “If You Raise The Minimum Wage, It Will Cause Inflation”
There is an unrelenting myth that if we raise the minimum wage it will cause the inflation rate to rise. This is pure bulls*** and needs to be debunked. To keep this from not getting too long, this will mostly focus on 1980’s-present.

The theory is that if the minimum wage rises, it will cause inflation. It says that corporations will raise prices in order to recuperate their profits that were lost from the increase of the cost of production, in this case, the increase of the minimum wage. Because employers will have to spend more money on their employees, they will just increase the prices to make it up. It makes sense in theory but that’s not how it works in reality.


----------



## RealDave

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /-----/ We're still waiting for you Libtards to open a business so we can see how much you pay your workers.  Any day now - any day.
Click to expand...

I have run businesses for 42 fucking years and never ever paid minimum wage or below.

NEVER

So really, if you need minimum wage workers, you ain't doing it right.

Fuck you pompous assholes.


----------



## RealDave

Correll said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that changes things. Yes, let's bring in more immigrants to go on our broken social programs because we have Americans on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.
> 
> I am willing, in fact.  Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want those jobs for Americans, and I A. doubt prices will rise that much and B. would be happy to pay more even if they do.
> 
> Do you realize the connection between low wages for American workers, and Income inequality, that is such a big topic with so many libs today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I depart with the establishment left on immigration apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
Click to expand...

The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.


The mere idra


----------



## KissMy

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater dupe... You people are unbelievable and need reeducation. Fox Rush etc etc are a total disgrace...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /-----/ We're still waiting for you Libtards to open a business so we can see how much you pay your workers.  Any day now - any day.
Click to expand...


I have a few businesses & I always pay as little as possible for everything & charge as much as I can get people to pay for maximum profit.


----------



## RealDave

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


  BTW dickbreath, the study was not on all people of a certain age range..
It targeted certain people so your post is ca ;ile of happy horseshit.

You racists are sofa king dumb.


----------



## danielpalos

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is b******* propaganda... Being on welfare is getting school lunches? What a gigantic pile of b*******, for silly dupes only. How could headline be anymore divisive hateful and Bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you struggling with the definition of “welfare”?
> Can’t steer this one can you?
> I sent my kids to school with lunches prepared at home bought by ME.
> Silver tooth wetbacks eat lunches paid for by taxpayers....TA-DA....that’s WELFARE.
> 
> wel·fare
> ˈwelˌfer/
> _noun_
> noun: *welfare*
> 
> the health, happiness, and fortunes of a person or group.
> "they don't give a damn about the welfare of their families"
> synonyms: well-being, health, comfort, security, safety, protection, prosperity, success, fortune; More
> interest, good
> "the welfare of children"
> statutory procedure or social effort designed to promote the basic physical and material well-being of people in need.
> "the protection of rights to education, housing, and welfare"
> NORTH AMERICAN
> financial support given to people in need.
> synonyms: social security, social assistance, benefit, public assistance; More
> pension, credit, support;
> sick pay, unemployment benefit;
> _informal_the dole
> "we cannot claim welfare"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That link on 50% of them getting welfare is the biggest bunch of crap I've seen since the other link, super dupe. No stats included at all, just a load of hateful garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here...try not to believe this one you ignorant fool.
> The Cost of Welfare Use  By Immigrant and Native Households
> In September 2015, the Center for Immigration Studies published a landmark study of immigration and welfare use, showing that 51 percent of immigrant-headed households used at least one federal welfare program — cash, food, housing, or medical care — compared to 30 percent of native households. Following similar methodology, this new study examines the dollar cost of that welfare use.
> 
> 
> The average household headed by an immigrant (legal or illegal) costs taxpayers $6,234 in federal welfare benefits, which is 41 percent higher than the $4,431 received by the average native household.
> The average immigrant household consumes 33 percent more cash welfare, 57 percent more food assistance, and 44 percent more Medicaid dollars than the average native household. Housing costs are about the same for both groups.
> At $8,251, households headed by immigrants from Central America and Mexico have the highest welfare costs of any sending region — 86 percent higher than the costs of native households.
> Illegal immigrant households cost an average of $5,692 (driven largely by the presence of U.S.-born children), while legal immigrant households cost $6,378.
> The greater consumption of welfare dollars by immigrants can be explained in large part by their lower level of education and larger number of children compared to natives. Over 24 percent of immigrant households are headed by a high school dropout, compared to just 8 percent of native households. In addition, 13 percent of immigrant households have three or more children, vs. just 6 percent of native households.
Click to expand...

why not end drug war operations south of our border to cut costs?


----------



## Correll

RealDave said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd re-eductate you but you'd need a basic starting one before that was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /-----/ We're still waiting for you Libtards to open a business so we can see how much you pay your workers.  Any day now - any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have run businesses for 42 fucking years and never ever paid minimum wage or below.
> 
> NEVER
> 
> So really, if you need minimum wage workers, you ain't doing it right.
> 
> Fuck you pompous assholes.
Click to expand...


So, why do you support politicians who want that for businesses?


----------



## Correll

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And right after the post where the other lib accused us cons of not having brains.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.
> 
> I am willing, in fact.  Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want those jobs for Americans, and I A. doubt prices will rise that much and B. would be happy to pay more even if they do.
> 
> Do you realize the connection between low wages for American workers, and Income inequality, that is such a big topic with so many libs today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I depart with the establishment left on immigration apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
Click to expand...





IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants, 

your point would be valid.


BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.


SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.


----------



## danielpalos

the right wing is not for small government.


----------



## NYcarbineer

danielpalos said:


> the right wing is not for small government.



You're right.  They are for small liberal government.  HUGE government that supports the right's agenda.


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total GOP bulshit hate propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Yeah? well prove it's BS. Funny how you Libs buy into any fake news hit piece on President Trump but automatically dismiss this news.  Never again can any democRAT in California claim a clean win. You will always be tainted by the illegal vote.
Click to expand...

And yet you idiot brainwashed can't find a single illegal voter... LOL!


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri is the "Show Me State", not the "Show Me Your Papers State"!
> 
> 
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell you arrived at that conclusion is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no more or less relevant than your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> Does this help you connect the dots?
> Dont be scared of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens have a lower crime rate than citizens...
> 
> As far as this goes perhaps you ought to hire some of the legal Hispanics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The fact they are in the country illegally means they have already committed a crime, you dummy
Click to expand...

With the GOP giving them an open invitation to come in and get a fake ID and work? I don't think so... The GOP only gives a crap during one of their corrupt depressions or great recessions...


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me you're here legally or I'll show you the door. How does that sound?
> 
> 
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell you arrived at that conclusion is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Lots of Whites are pieces of shits as well....your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no more or less relevant than your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> Does this help you connect the dots?
> Dont be scared of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens have a lower crime rate than citizens...
> 
> As far as this goes perhaps you ought to hire some of the legal Hispanics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The fact they are in the country illegally means they have already committed a crime, you dummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the GOP giving them an open invitation to come in and get a fake ID and work? I don't think so... The GOP only gives a crap during one of their corrupt depressions or great recessions...
Click to expand...

/----/ Link proving the GOP gives illegals open invitations. Is this done while we send ICE to deport them or while we're building a wall to keep them out. You tool.


----------



## francoHFW

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants are filling low paying jobs that are keeping your prices low.  You have to be willing to pay more for goods and services if you want the immigrants out of the economy.
> 
> I am willing, in fact.  Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want those jobs for Americans, and I A. doubt prices will rise that much and B. would be happy to pay more even if they do.
> 
> Do you realize the connection between low wages for American workers, and Income inequality, that is such a big topic with so many libs today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I depart with the establishment left on immigration apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
Click to expand...

B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total GOP bulshit hate propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Yeah? well prove it's BS. Funny how you Libs buy into any fake news hit piece on President Trump but automatically dismiss this news.  Never again can any democRAT in California claim a clean win. You will always be tainted by the illegal vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you idiot brainwashed can't find a single illegal voter... LOL!
Click to expand...

/----/ In 2008, more than 1,200 felons illegally cast votes in Minnesota’s ultra-close Senate race, in which Al Franken was ultimately declared the winner by 312 votes.

Read more at: Hillary Says Voter Suppression Cost Her the Election


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell you arrived at that conclusion is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more or less relevant than your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> Does this help you connect the dots?
> Dont be scared of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens have a lower crime rate than citizens...
> 
> As far as this goes perhaps you ought to hire some of the legal Hispanics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The fact they are in the country illegally means they have already committed a crime, you dummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the GOP giving them an open invitation to come in and get a fake ID and work? I don't think so... The GOP only gives a crap during one of their corrupt depressions or great recessions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Link proving the GOP gives illegals open invitations. Is this done while we send ICE to deport them or while we're building a wall to keep them out. You tool.
Click to expand...

We have a SS card that can be faked by high schoolers, because the GOP won't do anything about it and blocks the Democrats. Want a diagram? Neither a stupid un American wall or harassment will do anything but make them cheaper and more easily bullied labor, just what the GOP wants, Dupe.


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell you arrived at that conclusion is a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> Does this help you connect the dots?
> Dont be scared of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens have a lower crime rate than citizens...
> 
> As far as this goes perhaps you ought to hire some of the legal Hispanics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The fact they are in the country illegally means they have already committed a crime, you dummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the GOP giving them an open invitation to come in and get a fake ID and work? I don't think so... The GOP only gives a crap during one of their corrupt depressions or great recessions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Link proving the GOP gives illegals open invitations. Is this done while we send ICE to deport them or while we're building a wall to keep them out. You tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a SS card that can be faked by high schoolers, because the GOP won't do anything about it and blocks the Democrats. Want a diagram? Neither a stupid un American wall or harassment will do anything but make them cheaper and more easily bullied labor, just what the GOP wants, Dupe.
Click to expand...

/----/ Why didn't Obozo fix the SS cards if they are so easy to fake?


----------



## Care4all

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


from your second article that you obviously did not read...

_* 
The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.*_

sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem....


----------



## Cellblock2429

Care4all said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> from your second article that you obviously did not read...
> 
> _*
> The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.*_
> 
> sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem....
Click to expand...

/----/ And you didn't read this. *ONCE AGAIN IT WAS A GUESS-TA-MATE FAKE POLL*
The peer-reviewed estimates didn't rely on arrest records but instead on an annual federal Bureau of Labor Statistics survey of about 7,000 young people who answered questions each year from 1997 to 2008 on a range of issues — including if they had ever been taken into custody for something other than a traffic offense.


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens have a lower crime rate than citizens...
> 
> As far as this goes perhaps you ought to hire some of the legal Hispanics...
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ The fact they are in the country illegally means they have already committed a crime, you dummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the GOP giving them an open invitation to come in and get a fake ID and work? I don't think so... The GOP only gives a crap during one of their corrupt depressions or great recessions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Link proving the GOP gives illegals open invitations. Is this done while we send ICE to deport them or while we're building a wall to keep them out. You tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a SS card that can be faked by high schoolers, because the GOP won't do anything about it and blocks the Democrats. Want a diagram? Neither a stupid un American wall or harassment will do anything but make them cheaper and more easily bullied labor, just what the GOP wants, Dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Why didn't Obozo fix the SS cards if they are so easy to fake?
Click to expand...

WTF is wrong with you? Did you not notice the Republicans blocked everything that Obama tried to do? He had 30 some days of control and it was all used for ACA.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ The fact they are in the country illegally means they have already committed a crime, you dummy
> 
> 
> 
> With the GOP giving them an open invitation to come in and get a fake ID and work? I don't think so... The GOP only gives a crap during one of their corrupt depressions or great recessions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Link proving the GOP gives illegals open invitations. Is this done while we send ICE to deport them or while we're building a wall to keep them out. You tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a SS card that can be faked by high schoolers, because the GOP won't do anything about it and blocks the Democrats. Want a diagram? Neither a stupid un American wall or harassment will do anything but make them cheaper and more easily bullied labor, just what the GOP wants, Dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Why didn't Obozo fix the SS cards if they are so easy to fake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is wrong with you? Did you not notice the Republicans blocked everything that Obama tried to do? He had 30 some days of control and it was all used for ACA.
Click to expand...

Of course I know what's wrong with you... You are brainwashed with BS like all GOP voters...


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just what democrats want.  They don't want skilled workers coming here who might vote repub. They want illiterate unskilled losers who go on welfare and vote for the welfare party.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ And here is the proof of the democRAT plan. They can no longer deny it:
> CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE – AUTOMATICALLY
> Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued
> Read more at Major state to register illegal aliens to vote – automatically
> WASHINGTON – California will take the next step in blurring the lines between citizens and non-citizens beginning April Fool’s Day when the state complies with a court order to begin automatically registering to vote all those who are granted driver’s licenses.
> The state has long provided driver’s licenses to all who simply claimed, without proof, that they were citizens of in the country legally. There were no checks made or documentation required.
> But beginning April 1 every person who gets a California driver’s license will be automatically entitled to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total GOP bulshit hate propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Yeah? well prove it's BS. Funny how you Libs buy into any fake news hit piece on President Trump but automatically dismiss this news.  Never again can any democRAT in California claim a clean win. You will always be tainted by the illegal vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you idiot brainwashed can't find a single illegal voter... LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ In 2008, more than 1,200 felons illegally cast votes in Minnesota’s ultra-close Senate race, in which Al Franken was ultimately declared the winner by 312 votes.
> 
> Read more at: Hillary Says Voter Suppression Cost Her the Election
Click to expand...

A that has nothing to do with this and B let felons vote... And work for that matter...


----------



## francoHFW

Missouri_Mike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they think we need more of it they’re willing to fuck over our own to get them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I consider the illegals I have met to be of higher caliber than most of the whiners here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do you're a worthless pile of shit too so lower dregs make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 38% of whites and 50% of black are also arrested, so it's a garbage stat and a totally hateful headline, super dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and they're citizens so we don't have the choice of deporting them. Illegals we do so why put up with them.
Click to expand...

Because you and your party as well as invited them here to work and they are overwhelmingly great citizens and workers...


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the GOP giving them an open invitation to come in and get a fake ID and work? I don't think so... The GOP only gives a crap during one of their corrupt depressions or great recessions...
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Link proving the GOP gives illegals open invitations. Is this done while we send ICE to deport them or while we're building a wall to keep them out. You tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a SS card that can be faked by high schoolers, because the GOP won't do anything about it and blocks the Democrats. Want a diagram? Neither a stupid un American wall or harassment will do anything but make them cheaper and more easily bullied labor, just what the GOP wants, Dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Why didn't Obozo fix the SS cards if they are so easy to fake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is wrong with you? Did you not notice the Republicans blocked everything that Obama tried to do? He had 30 some days of control and it was all used for ACA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I know what's wrong with you... You are brainwashed with BS like all GOP voters...
Click to expand...

/----/ Yup, when it comes to Obozos failures it's always someone else's fault.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You can fire them if their illegal, and you should want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but what if they are not and you fire them anyway because you suspected they were illegal?  What Broke said was he would fire  anybody who didn't speak fluent English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You can find out if they are illegal, just postpone the job until credentials are gathered, and if no credentials then no hire. People know when they are dealing with shady characters or not.  Ignoring their status is usually done on purpose, because people are cheap. Funny though, because when I use to go and do work for the general public, they wanted to know if I was liscenced and bonded, references etc before I could get the job, and then the city would check you for permits if see you working in the city limits. I'd almost bet you that a blind eye has been turned on the Mexican crews doing work for home owners in the past. Most labor jobs is where young American's cut their teeth on, and it molded them into some great long standing workers over the years. Now old people are under threat to work on until they are 70 in order to retire, because the country has screwed the whole system up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe in some instances, so if the city  is checking the company out, then perhaps it should be up to the city to determine if  the workforce is legal.  After all, I'm  sure they have more available resources than a homeowner.
> 
> I hire a landscaper.  It's an American guy with his own company.  They come out with several Mexicans to do the work.  Am I supposed to interview and do a background  check  on  each one???  I  don't need a permit from  the  city to have somebody cut my lawn.
> 
> So here's the situation:  We  have laws in this  country that prohibit the hiring of illegals, but we allow their children to go to our schools, allow their children to get on our social programs, allow them to get credit cards and open up bank accounts, give them drivers licenses, but not allow them  to work???  And then the onus should be placed on the homeowner?
> 
> It's ridiculous already.  We either make illegals unwelcome as hell here or we don't.  Doing it part way isn't working.  On one hand we give them things for being here, and on the other hand we tell them they can't have other things.  It's just confusing as all hell for us and them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The whole thing these days has gotten way out of hand, and way out of balance. You didn't know that your friend who owns that company might be employing illegals if he was maybe ??  It sounds like that you are turning a blind eye to it, and hiring the crew anyway if he was working illegals.
> 
> That's the attitude most have, that hey I got this done for super cheap, and if I would have hired the American team, it would have cost me a whole lot more.  Meantime Kate Steinle is dead along with many other AMERICANS because of our irresponsible bullcrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I am saying is that the liability for illegals  working should be on the employer--not the homeowner.  I didn't  say a  friend, I just said hiring a landscape company ran by an American.  Who that American chooses to hire should not be my responsibility.
> 
> It's the same thing with that phony Trump hiring illegals story.  He hired a demolition  company to remove the buildings where Trump Towers sits today.  They hired illegals from Poland to do the work, and the union tried to sue Trump for union dues and backpay.  Trump had no idea WTF the demolition company hired to  do the work.  He  just hired a legal American company and that's who they employed.
Click to expand...

. Ok, so let's say that utilities hire contractors to do their work on their right of ways, and the contractor hires illegals to work upon the utilities property.

Well if one of the illegals were to steal something, damage something, injure someone upon a private property that runs along the right of way in which belongs to the utility, then who do you think the property owner is going to hold responsible for the incident that took place ??

They will hold the utility responsible every time.... Why ??  It's because for one thing it's this, and you should know it,  (it took place on a citizens property all due to the utility allowing a contractor to employee an illegal that may have been a bad apple in the bunch, and for whom was allowed access to that private property on the utilities behalf through a contractor.

The utility has the responsibility to ensure that it is not employing anyone that might cause harm or theft from it's right of ways that cross over private properties. Period.

The same goes for property owners who would allow a crew to come into a community, and then there was the possibility of it harboring a fugitive, illegal, criminal element or predator who then hurt or harmed a citizen in the community due to access granted by someone wanting something super cheap, and not caring how or who it is being done by, just as long as it is CHEAP.  

Companies or individuals who hire contractors, are doing so in hopes that they can't be affected by the libel that is involved in working people cheap or working people who don't have the same level of training required by the parent company, and then not being responsible for what that cheapness or level of unskilled labor brings in the form or lack of skills, and in character,


----------



## BrokeLoser

Care4all said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> from your second article that you obviously did not read...
> 
> _*
> The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.*_
> 
> sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem....
Click to expand...


We’ve actually covered this twice....I READ THE EDITORIAL...you are aware that 44% is greater than 40%...right?
“*sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem”*
Haha...yeah, can’t be that we have lots of unlawful pieces of shits among us...huh?

Does this help you connect the dots? Let me know if you need more proof that wetbacks are filthy cockroaches.


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Link proving the GOP gives illegals open invitations. Is this done while we send ICE to deport them or while we're building a wall to keep them out. You tool.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a SS card that can be faked by high schoolers, because the GOP won't do anything about it and blocks the Democrats. Want a diagram? Neither a stupid un American wall or harassment will do anything but make them cheaper and more easily bullied labor, just what the GOP wants, Dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Why didn't Obozo fix the SS cards if they are so easy to fake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is wrong with you? Did you not notice the Republicans blocked everything that Obama tried to do? He had 30 some days of control and it was all used for ACA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I know what's wrong with you... You are brainwashed with BS like all GOP voters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Yup, when it comes to Obozos failures it's always someone else's fault.
Click to expand...

When it comes to American politics it's always the GOP that are the a holes, Super Duke


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> from your second article that you obviously did not read...
> 
> _*
> The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.*_
> 
> sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We’ve actually covered this twice....I READ THE EDITORIAL...you are aware that 44% is greater than 40%...right?
> “*sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem”*
> Haha...yeah, can’t be that we have lots of unlawful pieces of shits among us...huh?
> 
> Does this help you connect the dots? Let me know if you need more proof that wetbacks are filthy cockroaches.
Click to expand...

Illegals have a lower crime rates than citizens. But hate on, dupe.


----------



## BrokeLoser

francoHFW said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> from your second article that you obviously did not read...
> 
> _*
> The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.*_
> 
> sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We’ve actually covered this twice....I READ THE EDITORIAL...you are aware that 44% is greater than 40%...right?
> “*sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem”*
> Haha...yeah, can’t be that we have lots of unlawful pieces of shits among us...huh?
> 
> Does this help you connect the dots? Let me know if you need more proof that wetbacks are filthy cockroaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals have a lower crime rates than citizens. But hate on, dupe.
Click to expand...


You got it all wrong...you see, the pie charts show smart people that illegals aren’t able to teach their anchor babies to be civil, lawful, positive contributors.


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> from your second article that you obviously did not read...
> 
> _*
> The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.*_
> 
> sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We’ve actually covered this twice....I READ THE EDITORIAL...you are aware that 44% is greater than 40%...right?
> “*sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem”*
> Haha...yeah, can’t be that we have lots of unlawful pieces of shits among us...huh?
> 
> Does this help you connect the dots? Let me know if you need more proof that wetbacks are filthy cockroaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals have a lower crime rates than citizens. But hate on, dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it all wrong...you see, the pie charts show smart people that illegals aren’t able to teach their anchor babies to be civil, lawful, positive contributors.
Click to expand...

Might have something to do with the shity society the GOP leaves us for poor people dupe...


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> from your second article that you obviously did not read...
> 
> _*
> The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.*_
> 
> sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We’ve actually covered this twice....I READ THE EDITORIAL...you are aware that 44% is greater than 40%...right?
> “*sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem”*
> Haha...yeah, can’t be that we have lots of unlawful pieces of shits among us...huh?
> 
> Does this help you connect the dots? Let me know if you need more proof that wetbacks are filthy cockroaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals have a lower crime rates than citizens. But hate on, dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it all wrong...you see, the pie charts show smart people that illegals aren’t able to teach their anchor babies to be civil, lawful, positive contributors.
Click to expand...

Simple racism?


----------



## danielpalos

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the exception that proves the rule that geopiers love cheap labor...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell you arrived at that conclusion is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more or less relevant than your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> Does this help you connect the dots?
> Dont be scared of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal aliens have a lower crime rate than citizens...
> 
> As far as this goes perhaps you ought to hire some of the legal Hispanics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The fact they are in the country illegally means they have already committed a crime, you dummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the GOP giving them an open invitation to come in and get a fake ID and work? I don't think so... The GOP only gives a crap during one of their corrupt depressions or great recessions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Link proving the GOP gives illegals open invitations. Is this done while we send ICE to deport them or while we're building a wall to keep them out. You tool.
Click to expand...

the cost of right wing hypocrisy?


----------



## BrokeLoser

francoHFW said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> from your second article that you obviously did not read...
> 
> _*
> The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.*_
> 
> sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We’ve actually covered this twice....I READ THE EDITORIAL...you are aware that 44% is greater than 40%...right?
> “*sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem”*
> Haha...yeah, can’t be that we have lots of unlawful pieces of shits among us...huh?
> 
> Does this help you connect the dots? Let me know if you need more proof that wetbacks are filthy cockroaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals have a lower crime rates than citizens. But hate on, dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it all wrong...you see, the pie charts show smart people that illegals aren’t able to teach their anchor babies to be civil, lawful, positive contributors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might have something to do with the shity society the GOP leaves us for poor people dupe...
Click to expand...


Huh? 
What the fuck does that even mean?
Hmmm, Asians and Whites seem to do just fine within the “GOP society”...I’m sure it can’t be that low iQ thirdworlders would gravitate toward filth and lawlessness....hahaha...It’s always the fault of someone or something else...huh?


----------



## Correll

francoHFW said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want those jobs for Americans, and I A. doubt prices will rise that much and B. would be happy to pay more even if they do.
> 
> Do you realize the connection between low wages for American workers, and Income inequality, that is such a big topic with so many libs today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I depart with the establishment left on immigration apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
Click to expand...




If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.


My point stands.






IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,

your point would be valid.


BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> from your second article that you obviously did not read...
> 
> _*
> The study also found that nearly 50 percent of black men and 40 percent of white men are arrested by the time they are 23.*_
> 
> sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve actually covered this twice....I READ THE EDITORIAL...you are aware that 44% is greater than 40%...right?
> “*sounds more like we have a 'police state' problem”*
> Haha...yeah, can’t be that we have lots of unlawful pieces of shits among us...huh?
> 
> Does this help you connect the dots? Let me know if you need more proof that wetbacks are filthy cockroaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals have a lower crime rates than citizens. But hate on, dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it all wrong...you see, the pie charts show smart people that illegals aren’t able to teach their anchor babies to be civil, lawful, positive contributors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might have something to do with the shity society the GOP leaves us for poor people dupe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> What the fuck does that even mean?
> Hmmm, Asians and Whites seem to do just fine within the “GOP society”...I’m sure it can’t be that low iQ thirdworlders would gravitate toward filth and lawlessness....hahaha...It’s always the fault of someone or something else...huh?
Click to expand...

Yep the racist GOP and bigots like you... Guess what if you think certain races are stupid you are a racist... And yes I would like to stop illegal immigration with a SSID card that can't be fate, the only solution, that the GOP has been blocking forever... Dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

Correll said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I depart with the establishment left on immigration apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
Click to expand...

Another brainwashed conspiracy theorist...


----------



## RealDave

Correll said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I depart with the establishment left on immigration apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
Click to expand...


You mean Hillary would have done what Reagan did?

You lie when you claim Clinton would have legalized all illegals.


----------



## Correll

francoHFW said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> 
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed conspiracy theorist...
Click to expand...



Sure, how crazy. 

The libs that are regularly gloating about how demographic change will kill the Republicans are just supporting policies that will enhance and quicken demographic change for completely unconnected reasons.


LOL!!!


----------



## Correll

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> 
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Hillary would have done what Reagan did?
> 
> You lie when you claim Clinton would have legalized all illegals.
Click to expand...




Well, Reagan legalized 3 million illegals, Hillary would have legalized far, far more.


It is not a lie, it is my opinion on what her actions would have been. 


If you have an argument as to why that is not the case, make it, or shut the fuck up.


----------



## RealDave

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Hillary would have done what Reagan did?
> 
> You lie when you claim Clinton would have legalized all illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Reagan legalized 3 million illegals, Hillary would have legalized far, far more.
> 
> 
> It is not a lie, it is my opinion on what her actions would have been.
> 
> 
> If you have an argument as to why that is not the case, make it, or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

 So how many illegals can a President legalize without you have a freaking fit?   Did someone set the limnit at 3 million?  what abount 3.1 million?

BTW, you stated a fact.  How many did Bill legalize as President with Hillary at his side?    What proof do you have?


----------



## Correll

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Hillary would have done what Reagan did?
> 
> You lie when you claim Clinton would have legalized all illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Reagan legalized 3 million illegals, Hillary would have legalized far, far more.
> 
> 
> It is not a lie, it is my opinion on what her actions would have been.
> 
> 
> If you have an argument as to why that is not the case, make it, or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many illegals can a President legalize without you have a freaking fit?   Did someone set the limnit at 3 million?  what abount 3.1 million?
> 
> BTW, you stated a fact.  How many did Bill legalize as President with Hillary at his side?    What proof do you have?
Click to expand...




1. I see you dropped that bullshit about me lying, but did not have the moral courage to clearly admit it. 


2. You misunderstand. The Reagan Amnesty was supposed to fix the problem. We now see that it vastly worsened it.


3. I have no idea what you are raving about with your claim about Bill and HIllary. I am not responsible for the voices in your head.


----------



## francoHFW

Correll said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed conspiracy theorist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, how crazy.
> 
> The libs that are regularly gloating about how demographic change will kill the Republicans are just supporting policies that will enhance and quicken demographic change for completely unconnected reasons.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
Click to expand...

Democrats have been trying to stop illegal immigration with a good SS ID card that  can't be faked can't be faked for decades... The GOP loves cheap easily bullied labor and distracts its racist voters with b*******about useless walls and unconstitutional harassment laws, super dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Hillary would have done what Reagan did?
> 
> You lie when you claim Clinton would have legalized all illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Reagan legalized 3 million illegals, Hillary would have legalized far, far more.
> 
> 
> It is not a lie, it is my opinion on what her actions would have been.
> 
> 
> If you have an argument as to why that is not the case, make it, or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many illegals can a President legalize without you have a freaking fit?   Did someone set the limnit at 3 million?  what abount 3.1 million?
> 
> BTW, you stated a fact.  How many did Bill legalize as President with Hillary at his side?    What proof do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I see you dropped that bullshit about me lying, but did not have the moral courage to clearly admit it.
> 
> 
> 2. You misunderstand. The Reagan Amnesty was supposed to fix the problem. We now see that it vastly worsened it.
> 
> 
> 3. I have no idea what you are raving about with your claim about Bill and HIllary. I am not responsible for the voices in your head.
Click to expand...

Because the GOP reneged on promises to stop illegal immigration, i e an SS ID card that can't be faked.


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I depart with the establishment left on immigration apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
Click to expand...

. It's why she was chosen.. Certain groups that have an agenda picked Hillary, and might have even tried to scam the election in her favor, because they knew "her weakness", no I mean "her highness" would have done exactly what they wanted her to do for them.

They're are groups who want to flood this nation with foriegners who aren't your typical white as cotton human being, and all in order to someday destroy the whites by over running them by sheer numbers is what their plan is. They're are groups who blame so much on the whites, and for whom hope to force the whites over time into a minority status.


----------



## francoHFW

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> 
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's why she was chosen.. Certain groups that have an agenda picked Hillary, and might have even tried to scam the election in her favor, because they knew "her weakness", no I mean "her highness" would have done exactly what they wanted her to do for them.
> 
> They're are groups who want to flood this nation with foriegners who aren't your typical white as cotton human being, and all in order to someday destroy the whites by over running them by sheer numbers is what their plan is. They're are groups who blame so much on the whites, and for whom hope to force the whites over time into a minority status.
Click to expand...

Hillary is neither insane nor evil, Super dupe, and neither are Democrats. The GOP voters are obviously brainwashed conspiracy Nut Job dupes... Anything to save the greedy idiot mega-rich GOP from paying their fair share... Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill with a good SSID card... And and this GOP crap wedge issue...


----------



## Dr Grump

BrokeLoser said:


> Huh?
> What the fuck does that even mean?
> Hmmm, Asians and Whites seem to do just fine within the “GOP society”...I’m sure it can’t be that low iQ thirdworlders would gravitate toward filth and lawlessness....hahaha...It’s always the fault of someone or something else...huh?



Study after study shows that poverty is the leading cause of crime. That is why the Cletus's in the Appalachians who are addicted to opiates are mainly white scum. That is why the blacks in the ghetto are scum. All relates to poverty.


----------



## beagle9

Dr Grump said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> What the fuck does that even mean?
> Hmmm, Asians and Whites seem to do just fine within the “GOP society”...I’m sure it can’t be that low iQ thirdworlders would gravitate toward filth and lawlessness....hahaha...It’s always the fault of someone or something else...huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study after study shows that poverty is the leading cause of crime. That is why the Cletus's in the Appalachians who are addicted to opiates are mainly white scum. That is why the blacks in the ghetto are scum. All relates to poverty.
Click to expand...

 If this was true, then do you care to explain how the majority in this country came from poverty, and how they built this country into the magnificent place that it has become over time ?? The poverty blame game is just that "A BLAME GAME". Poverty is no excuse to commit crime.

To much time on ones hands, and poor parenting is a catalyst for all sorts of bad, but still the strength found in each individual character can overcome the obstacles placed in front of those who have natural born character.

Remember all a human being needs in ones life, is a roof over his or her head, heat for the winter, good food and drink, and good family and friends. As long as human beings have these nessesities, then their minds can grow to have creative thinking, and they will find the will to overcome just about anything. End the excuses already, and end the blame game because there is no excuses left.  It's over.


----------



## beagle9

francoHFW said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's why she was chosen.. Certain groups that have an agenda picked Hillary, and might have even tried to scam the election in her favor, because they knew "her weakness", no I mean "her highness" would have done exactly what they wanted her to do for them.
> 
> They're are groups who want to flood this nation with foriegners who aren't your typical white as cotton human being, and all in order to someday destroy the whites by over running them by sheer numbers is what their plan is. They're are groups who blame so much on the whites, and for whom hope to force the whites over time into a minority status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is neither insane nor evil, Super dupe, and neither are Democrats. The GOP voters are obviously brainwashed conspiracy Nut Job dupes... Anything to save the greedy idiot mega-rich GOP from paying their fair share... Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill with a good SSID card... And and this GOP crap wedge issue...
Click to expand...

. We shall see what Hillary is soon enough. If she's lucky, she might get the same room Martha Stewart had in prison.


----------



## francoHFW

beagle9 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's why she was chosen.. Certain groups that have an agenda picked Hillary, and might have even tried to scam the election in her favor, because they knew "her weakness", no I mean "her highness" would have done exactly what they wanted her to do for them.
> 
> They're are groups who want to flood this nation with foriegners who aren't your typical white as cotton human being, and all in order to someday destroy the whites by over running them by sheer numbers is what their plan is. They're are groups who blame so much on the whites, and for whom hope to force the whites over time into a minority status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is neither insane nor evil, Super dupe, and neither are Democrats. The GOP voters are obviously brainwashed conspiracy Nut Job dupes... Anything to save the greedy idiot mega-rich GOP from paying their fair share... Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill with a good SSID card... And and this GOP crap wedge issue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . We shall see what Hillary is soon enough. If she's lucky, she might get the same room Martha Stewart had in prison.
Click to expand...

Conspiracy Nut Job... All the crimes you believe she did are imaginary propaganda, Duke. She has been investigated so many times it's ridiculous and nothing period including anything to do with emails duh.


beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that Trump successfully implements his anti-immigration polices and we see some rising wages, asap.
> 
> 
> 
> The mere idea  that Trump imports labor for his hotels makes you MAGA people dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> The mere idra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's why she was chosen.. Certain groups that have an agenda picked Hillary, and might have even tried to scam the election in her favor, because they knew "her weakness", no I mean "her highness" would have done exactly what they wanted her to do for them.
> 
> They're are groups who want to flood this nation with foriegners who aren't your typical white as cotton human being, and all in order to someday destroy the whites by over running them by sheer numbers is what their plan is. They're are groups who blame so much on the whites, and for whom hope to force the whites over time into a minority status.
Click to expand...

Why in the world would they do that you silly super dupe? You people are absolutely out of your minds... Your b******* and hate propaganda machine is a disgrace.


----------



## RealDave

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Hillary would have done what Reagan did?
> 
> You lie when you claim Clinton would have legalized all illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Reagan legalized 3 million illegals, Hillary would have legalized far, far more.
> 
> 
> It is not a lie, it is my opinion on what her actions would have been.
> 
> 
> If you have an argument as to why that is not the case, make it, or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many illegals can a President legalize without you have a freaking fit?   Did someone set the limnit at 3 million?  what abount 3.1 million?
> 
> BTW, you stated a fact.  How many did Bill legalize as President with Hillary at his side?    What proof do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I see you dropped that bullshit about me lying, but did not have the moral courage to clearly admit it.
> 
> 
> 2. You misunderstand. The Reagan Amnesty was supposed to fix the problem. We now see that it vastly worsened it.
> 
> 
> 3. I have no idea what you are raving about with your claim about Bill and HIllary. I am not responsible for the voices in your head.
Click to expand...


No, you still ate a liar.  You said Hillary would legalize all of these illegals.  Where is your proof?

You were having a freaking meltdown about your lie that Hillary would legalize illegals.  Yet you asshtas worship Reagan who legalized illegals.  You really need to make up your mind & quit play the politics game.  If a Republican or Trump does it, it is the greatest thing ever.  Yet say Hillary would , you have a meltdown.

Hillary was in a position to influence Bill Clinton on legalizing illegals.  Why did she?    The fact she did not makes you even  bigger liar.

You asshats blame everything on Hillary while your orange bozo burns down America


----------



## RealDave

beagle9 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> SO your point is not only invalid, but dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's why she was chosen.. Certain groups that have an agenda picked Hillary, and might have even tried to scam the election in her favor, because they knew "her weakness", no I mean "her highness" would have done exactly what they wanted her to do for them.
> 
> They're are groups who want to flood this nation with foriegners who aren't your typical white as cotton human being, and all in order to someday destroy the whites by over running them by sheer numbers is what their plan is. They're are groups who blame so much on the whites, and for whom hope to force the whites over time into a minority status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is neither insane nor evil, Super dupe, and neither are Democrats. The GOP voters are obviously brainwashed conspiracy Nut Job dupes... Anything to save the greedy idiot mega-rich GOP from paying their fair share... Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill with a good SSID card... And and this GOP crap wedge issue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . We shall see what Hillary is soon enough. If she's lucky, she might get the same room Martha Stewart had in prison.
Click to expand...


What crime did Hillary commit?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Dr Grump said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> What the fuck does that even mean?
> Hmmm, Asians and Whites seem to do just fine within the “GOP society”...I’m sure it can’t be that low iQ thirdworlders would gravitate toward filth and lawlessness....hahaha...It’s always the fault of someone or something else...huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study after study shows that poverty is the leading cause of crime. That is why the Cletus's in the Appalachians who are addicted to opiates are mainly white scum. That is why the blacks in the ghetto are scum. All relates to poverty.
Click to expand...

NEGATIVE...
Shitty parenting=low iQ children=poverty=crime


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> What the fuck does that even mean?
> Hmmm, Asians and Whites seem to do just fine within the “GOP society”...I’m sure it can’t be that low iQ thirdworlders would gravitate toward filth and lawlessness....hahaha...It’s always the fault of someone or something else...huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study after study shows that poverty is the leading cause of crime. That is why the Cletus's in the Appalachians who are addicted to opiates are mainly white scum. That is why the blacks in the ghetto are scum. All relates to poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEGATIVE...
> Shitty parenting=low iQ children=poverty=crime
Click to expand...

More like shity GOP minimum wage plus  shity g o p education and training programs etc etc equals the most unequal Society in the modern world equals crime. Conspiracy Nut Job brainwashed racist GOP dolt. Anything to save the greedy idiot Mega Rich GOP from paying their fair share...


----------



## BrokeLoser

francoHFW said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> What the fuck does that even mean?
> Hmmm, Asians and Whites seem to do just fine within the “GOP society”...I’m sure it can’t be that low iQ thirdworlders would gravitate toward filth and lawlessness....hahaha...It’s always the fault of someone or something else...huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study after study shows that poverty is the leading cause of crime. That is why the Cletus's in the Appalachians who are addicted to opiates are mainly white scum. That is why the blacks in the ghetto are scum. All relates to poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEGATIVE...
> Shitty parenting=low iQ children=poverty=crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like shity GOP minimum wage plus  shity g o p education and training programs etc etc equals the most unequal Society in the modern world equals crime. Conspiracy Nut Job brainwashed racist GOP dolt. Anything to save the greedy idiot Mega Rich GOP from paying their fair share...
Click to expand...


Hahaha...you poor communists...you honestly believe the responsibility of government is to “develop” and raise the people.
I will agree with your pathetic claim as soon as government starts forcing lowlifes to reproduce more of their filthy same. Haha...poor Loon.


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> What the fuck does that even mean?
> Hmmm, Asians and Whites seem to do just fine within the “GOP society”...I’m sure it can’t be that low iQ thirdworlders would gravitate toward filth and lawlessness....hahaha...It’s always the fault of someone or something else...huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study after study shows that poverty is the leading cause of crime. That is why the Cletus's in the Appalachians who are addicted to opiates are mainly white scum. That is why the blacks in the ghetto are scum. All relates to poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEGATIVE...
> Shitty parenting=low iQ children=poverty=crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like shity GOP minimum wage plus  shity g o p education and training programs etc etc equals the most unequal Society in the modern world equals crime. Conspiracy Nut Job brainwashed racist GOP dolt. Anything to save the greedy idiot Mega Rich GOP from paying their fair share...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...you poor communists...you honestly believe the responsibility of government is to “develop” and raise the people.
> I will agree with your pathetic claim as soon as government starts forcing lowlifes to reproduce more of their filthy same. Haha...poor Loon.
Click to expand...

Keep voting against the interests of your friends and family, brainwashed goofball. Golden age of America was when they believed in government, not the last 35 years of GOP BS and their belief in the rich and propaganda.


----------



## francoHFW

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> What the fuck does that even mean?
> Hmmm, Asians and Whites seem to do just fine within the “GOP society”...I’m sure it can’t be that low iQ thirdworlders would gravitate toward filth and lawlessness....hahaha...It’s always the fault of someone or something else...huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study after study shows that poverty is the leading cause of crime. That is why the Cletus's in the Appalachians who are addicted to opiates are mainly white scum. That is why the blacks in the ghetto are scum. All relates to poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEGATIVE...
> Shitty parenting=low iQ children=poverty=crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like shity GOP minimum wage plus  shity g o p education and training programs etc etc equals the most unequal Society in the modern world equals crime. Conspiracy Nut Job brainwashed racist GOP dolt. Anything to save the greedy idiot Mega Rich GOP from paying their fair share...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...you poor communists...you honestly believe the responsibility of government is to “develop” and raise the people.
> I will agree with your pathetic claim as soon as government starts forcing lowlifes to reproduce more of their filthy same. Haha...poor Loon.
Click to expand...

Communists believe in a dictatorship that owns all business and industry, idiot. Your second paragraph doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## beagle9

RealDave said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> B*******. Democrats are always in favor of a SSID card that can't be faked, and the end of the problem... Of course that's communism LOL, right, dupe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's why she was chosen.. Certain groups that have an agenda picked Hillary, and might have even tried to scam the election in her favor, because they knew "her weakness", no I mean "her highness" would have done exactly what they wanted her to do for them.
> 
> They're are groups who want to flood this nation with foriegners who aren't your typical white as cotton human being, and all in order to someday destroy the whites by over running them by sheer numbers is what their plan is. They're are groups who blame so much on the whites, and for whom hope to force the whites over time into a minority status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is neither insane nor evil, Super dupe, and neither are Democrats. The GOP voters are obviously brainwashed conspiracy Nut Job dupes... Anything to save the greedy idiot mega-rich GOP from paying their fair share... Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill with a good SSID card... And and this GOP crap wedge issue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . We shall see what Hillary is soon enough. If she's lucky, she might get the same room Martha Stewart had in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What crime did Hillary commit?
Click to expand...

. Oh I don't know, but if the investigation is reopened, then the Martha Stewart room option will still stand if she wants it. Everything is up in the air at this point.


----------



## deanrd

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows


From your article:

The authors found that by age 18, 30 percent of black men, 26 percent of Hispanic men and 22 percent of white men have been arrested. By 23, those numbers climb to 49 percent for black men, 44 percent for Hispanic men and 38 percent for white men.

Among women, 20 percent of blacks, 18 percent of whites and 16 percent of Hispanics were arrested at least once by age 23.

-----------------

And whites are doing so much better?
 FAIL!


----------



## BrokeLoser

deanrd said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> From your article:
> 
> The authors found that by age 18, 30 percent of black men, 26 percent of Hispanic men and 22 percent of white men have been arrested. By 23, those numbers climb to 49 percent for black men, 44 percent for Hispanic men and 38 percent for white men.
> 
> Among women, 20 percent of blacks, 18 percent of whites and 16 percent of Hispanics were arrested at least once by age 23.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> And whites are doing so much better?
> FAIL!
Click to expand...


Does this help you connect the dots? Let me know if you need more proof that wetbacks are filthy cockroaches.


----------



## Correll

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegals are legalized, they will be voters. IF they are not, their children will grow up to be good dem voters.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF he was running against another candidate who wanted to reduce immigration, but had a better record on not hiring immigrants,
> 
> your point would be valid.
> 
> 
> BUt Hillary would have legalized the illegals that are here and throw the door open ever wider for more third world voters, I mean workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Hillary would have done what Reagan did?
> 
> You lie when you claim Clinton would have legalized all illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Reagan legalized 3 million illegals, Hillary would have legalized far, far more.
> 
> 
> It is not a lie, it is my opinion on what her actions would have been.
> 
> 
> If you have an argument as to why that is not the case, make it, or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many illegals can a President legalize without you have a freaking fit?   Did someone set the limnit at 3 million?  what abount 3.1 million?
> 
> BTW, you stated a fact.  How many did Bill legalize as President with Hillary at his side?    What proof do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I see you dropped that bullshit about me lying, but did not have the moral courage to clearly admit it.
> 
> 
> 2. You misunderstand. The Reagan Amnesty was supposed to fix the problem. We now see that it vastly worsened it.
> 
> 
> 3. I have no idea what you are raving about with your claim about Bill and HIllary. I am not responsible for the voices in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you still ate a liar.  You said Hillary would legalize all of these illegals.  Where is your proof?
> 
> You were having a freaking meltdown about your lie that Hillary would legalize illegals.  Yet you asshtas worship Reagan who legalized illegals.  You really need to make up your mind & quit play the politics game.  If a Republican or Trump does it, it is the greatest thing ever.  Yet say Hillary would , you have a meltdown.
> 
> Hillary was in a position to influence Bill Clinton on legalizing illegals.  Why did she?    The fact she did not makes you even  bigger liar.
> 
> You asshats blame everything on Hillary while your orange bozo burns down America
Click to expand...



1.  You lie. It is not credible that you don't know that HIllary would have legalized the illegals.

2. Reagan made a huge mistake in his Amnesty. That was a huge fuck up on his part. It was stupid of him. It was supposed to fix the problem and it made it vastly worse. 


3. From the Office of Hillary Rodham Clinton.


Immigration reform - The Office of Hillary Rodham Clinton


*"As president, Hillary will:*

Introduce comprehensive immigration reform. Hillary will introduce comprehensive immigration reform with a pathway to full and equal citizenship within her first 100 days in office. It will treat every person with dignity, fix the family visa backlog, uphold the rule of law, protect our borders and national security, and bring millions of hardworking people into the formal economy."

THat's  Amnesty and you know it. 


Knock off your bullshit.


----------



## RealDave

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Hillary would have done what Reagan did?
> 
> You lie when you claim Clinton would have legalized all illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Reagan legalized 3 million illegals, Hillary would have legalized far, far more.
> 
> 
> It is not a lie, it is my opinion on what her actions would have been.
> 
> 
> If you have an argument as to why that is not the case, make it, or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many illegals can a President legalize without you have a freaking fit?   Did someone set the limnit at 3 million?  what abount 3.1 million?
> 
> BTW, you stated a fact.  How many did Bill legalize as President with Hillary at his side?    What proof do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I see you dropped that bullshit about me lying, but did not have the moral courage to clearly admit it.
> 
> 
> 2. You misunderstand. The Reagan Amnesty was supposed to fix the problem. We now see that it vastly worsened it.
> 
> 
> 3. I have no idea what you are raving about with your claim about Bill and HIllary. I am not responsible for the voices in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you still ate a liar.  You said Hillary would legalize all of these illegals.  Where is your proof?
> 
> You were having a freaking meltdown about your lie that Hillary would legalize illegals.  Yet you asshtas worship Reagan who legalized illegals.  You really need to make up your mind & quit play the politics game.  If a Republican or Trump does it, it is the greatest thing ever.  Yet say Hillary would , you have a meltdown.
> 
> Hillary was in a position to influence Bill Clinton on legalizing illegals.  Why did she?    The fact she did not makes you even  bigger liar.
> 
> You asshats blame everything on Hillary while your orange bozo burns down America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You lie. It is not credible that you don't know that HIllary would have legalized the illegals.
> 
> 2. Reagan made a huge mistake in his Amnesty. That was a huge fuck up on his part. It was stupid of him. It was supposed to fix the problem and it made it vastly worse.
> 
> 
> 3. From the Office of Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> 
> Immigration reform - The Office of Hillary Rodham Clinton
> 
> 
> *"As president, Hillary will:*
> 
> Introduce comprehensive immigration reform. Hillary will introduce comprehensive immigration reform with a pathway to full and equal citizenship within her first 100 days in office. It will treat every person with dignity, fix the family visa backlog, uphold the rule of law, protect our borders and national security, and bring millions of hardworking people into the formal economy."
> 
> THat's  Amnesty and you know it.
> 
> 
> Knock off your bullshit.
Click to expand...



We have immigration dickbreath.

You said she would be passing out citizenship to illegals.
'
You are such a fucking dumbass that I am shocked you have the nerve to post here & pretend you actually know anything.


----------



## Correll

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Reagan legalized 3 million illegals, Hillary would have legalized far, far more.
> 
> 
> It is not a lie, it is my opinion on what her actions would have been.
> 
> 
> If you have an argument as to why that is not the case, make it, or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> So how many illegals can a President legalize without you have a freaking fit?   Did someone set the limnit at 3 million?  what abount 3.1 million?
> 
> BTW, you stated a fact.  How many did Bill legalize as President with Hillary at his side?    What proof do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I see you dropped that bullshit about me lying, but did not have the moral courage to clearly admit it.
> 
> 
> 2. You misunderstand. The Reagan Amnesty was supposed to fix the problem. We now see that it vastly worsened it.
> 
> 
> 3. I have no idea what you are raving about with your claim about Bill and HIllary. I am not responsible for the voices in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you still ate a liar.  You said Hillary would legalize all of these illegals.  Where is your proof?
> 
> You were having a freaking meltdown about your lie that Hillary would legalize illegals.  Yet you asshtas worship Reagan who legalized illegals.  You really need to make up your mind & quit play the politics game.  If a Republican or Trump does it, it is the greatest thing ever.  Yet say Hillary would , you have a meltdown.
> 
> Hillary was in a position to influence Bill Clinton on legalizing illegals.  Why did she?    The fact she did not makes you even  bigger liar.
> 
> You asshats blame everything on Hillary while your orange bozo burns down America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You lie. It is not credible that you don't know that HIllary would have legalized the illegals.
> 
> 2. Reagan made a huge mistake in his Amnesty. That was a huge fuck up on his part. It was stupid of him. It was supposed to fix the problem and it made it vastly worse.
> 
> 
> 3. From the Office of Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> 
> Immigration reform - The Office of Hillary Rodham Clinton
> 
> 
> *"As president, Hillary will:*
> 
> Introduce comprehensive immigration reform. Hillary will introduce comprehensive immigration reform with a pathway to full and equal citizenship within her first 100 days in office. It will treat every person with dignity, fix the family visa backlog, uphold the rule of law, protect our borders and national security, and bring millions of hardworking people into the formal economy."
> 
> THat's  Amnesty and you know it.
> 
> 
> Knock off your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have immigration dickbreath.
> 
> You said she would be passing out citizenship to illegals.
> '
> You are such a fucking dumbass that I am shocked you have the nerve to post here & pretend you actually know anything.
Click to expand...



We already have a pathway to  citizenship for legal immigrants.

The posted bullet point from her site is an obvious promise to "hand out citizenship to illegals".


----------



## danielpalos

End our policy of North American aggression to stop creating refugees!


----------



## beagle9

danielpalos said:


> End our policy of North American aggression to stop creating refugees!


. Ok, so we retreat from the world, but you Demon-crats don't want us to become protectionists right ?  If we retreated from the world million's would die, so are you ok with that ?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> End our policy of North American aggression to stop creating refugees!




Don't pretend to be an American now. YOu hate America and Americans, and have repeatedly identified as a Mexican.


----------



## percysunshine

Imissbush said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad as it is, the answer to your question is 'Yes'.
> 
> 
> 
> Let them eat Frenches Mustard!!
Click to expand...


Bingo....chuckle.

Don't remember your name....


----------



## danielpalos

beagle9 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> End our policy of North American aggression to stop creating refugees!
> 
> 
> 
> . Ok, so we retreat from the world, but you Demon-crats don't want us to become protectionists right ?  If we retreated from the world million's would die, so are you ok with that ?
Click to expand...

We have a Commerce Clause.  The right wing is currently making money on engendering the "Hellish conditions of warfare on Earth", on a for-profit basis; why complain about refugees.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> End our policy of North American aggression to stop creating refugees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pretend to be an American now. YOu hate America and Americans, and have repeatedly identified as a Mexican.
Click to expand...

You seem overly aggressive; maybe the South was right.


----------



## beagle9

danielpalos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> End our policy of North American aggression to stop creating refugees!
> 
> 
> 
> . Ok, so we retreat from the world, but you Demon-crats don't want us to become protectionists right ?  If we retreated from the world million's would die, so are you ok with that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.  The right wing is currently making money on engendering the "Hellish conditions of warfare on Earth", on a for-profit basis; why complain about refugees.
Click to expand...

. How is it that refugees think that they should come here if we are these evil people that caused their troubles to begin with ?? And if they choose to come here thinking we are these evil people, then are they coming here to take vengence out on us when we turn our backs ??


----------



## danielpalos

beagle9 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> End our policy of North American aggression to stop creating refugees!
> 
> 
> 
> . Ok, so we retreat from the world, but you Demon-crats don't want us to become protectionists right ?  If we retreated from the world million's would die, so are you ok with that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.  The right wing is currently making money on engendering the "Hellish conditions of warfare on Earth", on a for-profit basis; why complain about refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How is it that refugees think that they should come here if we are these evil people that caused their troubles to begin with ?? And if they choose to come here thinking we are these evil people, then are they coming here to take vengence out on us when we turn our backs ??
Click to expand...

? 

Too many variables. Why complain about refugees.


----------



## Moonglow

The immigrants came during both repubs and democrat political eras..But yet you only want to point the finger of shame on the dems?    What a shame....


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> End our policy of North American aggression to stop creating refugees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pretend to be an American now. YOu hate America and Americans, and have repeatedly identified as a Mexican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem overly aggressive; maybe the South was right.
Click to expand...



I treat you far better than you deserve. 


You know what a vile person you are, especially after that time you sided with the illegal immigrant mexican rapist instead of his American 14 year old victim.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> End our policy of North American aggression to stop creating refugees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pretend to be an American now. YOu hate America and Americans, and have repeatedly identified as a Mexican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem overly aggressive; maybe the South was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I treat you far better than you deserve.
> 
> 
> You know what a vile person you are, especially after that time you sided with the illegal immigrant mexican rapist instead of his American 14 year old victim.
Click to expand...

Projecting much?


----------



## watchingfromafar

Racism, as in the minds of trumpets sound a bitter note. This is NOT the American way----
*STATUE OF LIBERTY *​“Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”


----------



## watchingfromafar

-----If you want to see a lie in big bold print; well here it is-----​*50% on welfare, 44% arrested before age 23...Democrats think we need more of this?*


----------



## RobARR

BrokeLoser said:


> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows



I'm a democrat (based on economic policy) who believes illegal immigration is totally out of control.  Regarding the "illegal" immigration issue, one needs to look at who benefits from the availability of illegal workers, in order to find the solution.  As I see it, the only "US" benefactors to the massive numbers of illegal/undocumented workers in this country are businesses that depend on a slave labor work force (or close to it) in order to service their poor business model (based on slave labor).  The only reason illegals go to the trouble to cross our borders illegally is to work for these businesses.  If you eliminate the ability for these businesses to hire "illegals", the problem will self correct.  No one will go to all the trouble of illegally crossing the border if they cannot get hired when they get here.  We have all the technology necessary to create biometric ID's (Federal) that cannot be easily forged or duplicated.  Furthermore, this can be incorporated into the state drivers license and ID system, as is already happening (Homeland Security).  The cost for this would be only a fraction of the cost of "the wall", and the problem would be solved.  Once these tested and proven ID's are in place, they can be used as a required document that must be scanned and verified by employers when hiring.  As these ID's would be both biometric and digitally scannable as active, duplicates would be virtually impossible.  Any business caught hiring people without an approved and official work permit/ID scan would be subject to significant fines (and possible criminal prosecution if blatant and or excessive).  No doubt some businesses would continue to hire illegals (there will always be law breakers), but the numbers would be significantly reduced due to the stiff penalties, and policing the remaining violators would become a much more manageable situation.  Illegal or undocumented workers (unable to obtain the necessary ID) would have no choice but to leave, and we can provide transportation to the border for those wishing to leave.  I feel for those trying to achieve a better life by entering this country illegally, and do not wish them ill, but illegal is illegal.


----------



## danielpalos

The left is for a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage.


----------



## BrokeLoser

watchingfromafar said:


> Racism, as in the minds of trumpets sound a bitter note. This is NOT the American way----
> *STATUE OF LIBERTY *​“Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”
> 
> 
> View attachment 173803



Emma wrote that poem to help raise money for the construction of the statue...it was designed to make suckers like you feel warm and fuzzy inside with the hopes you’d be controlled by emotion and disregard smart person shit...such as economics.
The poem was added to the base of the statue 20 years after its erection. It’s just a “feel good” poem for weirdos...nothing more.
Further, Ellis Island was designed to process and properly vet WANTED and LEGAL immigrants....you do know there’s a difference...right?


----------



## DrLove

BrokeLoser said:


> While 30% is a long way from 50%...you’re right. We need to get our Blacks off the tit and working those low iQ beaner jobs as soon as we chase them all back south...Good point...thanks for that.



Q: Are you proud of being a racist?


----------



## beagle9

watchingfromafar said:


> Racism, as in the minds of trumpets sound a bitter note. This is NOT the American way----
> *STATUE OF LIBERTY *​“Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”
> 
> 
> View attachment 173803


. All worked out great before the strength of the country fell to the socialist, communist, marxist, feminist, and you all get the idea.  

Once people came here, and they sought refuge as the Statue of Liberty stood for, but now they come here to exploit the weaknesses running wild within the systems or they are being taught to disrespect the nation by those who are working without pause to bring this nation down. 

Not all fall into the trap, and some truly add good things to the nation like they always have, but they might be getting fewer and fewer just like every other good thing has been getting fewer and fewer in the country now..


----------



## BrokeLoser

DrLove said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> While 30% is a long way from 50%...you’re right. We need to get our Blacks off the tit and working those low iQ beaner jobs as soon as we chase them all back south...Good point...thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Are you proud of being a racist?
Click to expand...


Be strong...strop dumbing yourself down...don’t let Martin, Jesse and Al tell you you must pretend to be stupid when ethnicity is involved...you’re either an intellectual being or you’re not.
There is nothing defamatory or racist in truth.


----------



## DrLove

BrokeLoser said:


> Be strong...strop dumbing yourself down...don’t let Martin, Jesse and Al tell you you must pretend to be stupid when ethnicity is involved...you’re either an intellectual being or you’re not.
> There is nothing defamatory or racist in truth.



_*"low iQ beaner jobs" *_isn't racist? Okay


----------



## BrokeLoser

DrLove said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be strong...strop dumbing yourself down...don’t let Martin, Jesse and Al tell you you must pretend to be stupid when ethnicity is involved...you’re either an intellectual being or you’re not.
> There is nothing defamatory or racist in truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"low iQ beaner jobs" *_isn't racist? Okay
Click to expand...


It’s more of a figure of speech...just like if I were to say “white trash meth heads”.
I don’t discriminate bud....I absolutely HATE all filthy, low life human beings...color of skin means nothing to me.


----------



## beagle9

RobARR said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Democrats are self proclaimed “numbers people”...you know, with all their polls, budget and tax reduction concerns and what not....I can’t help but wonder how it all adds up for them.
> Do Democrats think 2+2=5?
> 
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> Roughly 44 Percent Of Latino Males Get Arrested By Age 23, Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a democrat (based on economic policy) who believes illegal immigration is totally out of control.  Regarding the "illegal" immigration issue, one needs to look at who benefits from the availability of illegal workers, in order to find the solution.  As I see it, the only "US" benefactors to the massive numbers of illegal/undocumented workers in this country are businesses that depend on a slave labor work force (or close to it) in order to service their poor business model (based on slave labor).  The only reason illegals go to the trouble to cross our borders illegally is to work for these businesses.  If you eliminate the ability for these businesses to hire "illegals", the problem will self correct.  No one will go to all the trouble of illegally crossing the border if they cannot get hired when they get here.  We have all the technology necessary to create biometric ID's (Federal) that cannot be easily forged or duplicated.  Furthermore, this can be incorporated into the state drivers license and ID system, as is already happening (Homeland Security).  The cost for this would be only a fraction of the cost of "the wall", and the problem would be solved.  Once these tested and proven ID's are in place, they can be used as a required document that must be scanned and verified by employers when hiring.  As these ID's would be both biometric and digitally scannable as active, duplicates would be virtually impossible.  Any business caught hiring people without an approved and official work permit/ID scan would be subject to significant fines (and possible criminal prosecution if blatant and or excessive).  No doubt some businesses would continue to hire illegals (there will always be law breakers), but the numbers would be significantly reduced due to the stiff penalties, and policing the remaining violators would become a much more manageable situation.  Illegal or undocumented workers (unable to obtain the necessary ID) would have no choice but to leave, and we can provide transportation to the border for those wishing to leave.  I feel for those trying to achieve a better life by entering this country illegally, and do not wish them ill, but illegal is illegal.
Click to expand...

. It can all be done without the biometric ID's implementation of.  In fact alot of the issues like this serves as a supposed reasoning to use or test new technologies that end up having far greater impact upon our freedoms than one can begin to ever scratch the service on.

Say no to biometric ID, and just use good old fashion enforcement like we always had is my opinion.  Becareful folks or you will end up as lab rats for these control freaks who want to control you, and it will lead to things unimaginable.


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be strong...strop dumbing yourself down...don’t let Martin, Jesse and Al tell you you must pretend to be stupid when ethnicity is involved...you’re either an intellectual being or you’re not.
> There is nothing defamatory or racist in truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"low iQ beaner jobs" *_isn't racist? Okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s more of a figure of speech...just like if I were to say “white trash meth heads”.
> I don’t discriminate bud....I absolutely HATE all filthy, low life human beings...color of skin means nothing to me.
Click to expand...

. Well the only problem is that when you generalize like you do, and make blanket statements without adding (the ones who fit the description), then you open yourself up to a charge of racism because you speak in blanket terms. This stuff ain't rocket science.. lol


----------



## AZGAL

It is not racist to be against illegal immigration. MLK the King wanted a dream for blacks to have a future. Many black youth are stagnant or worse overdosing in the ghettos thanks to Mexican drug dealing ingenuity. The exception should be for law abiding college achieving dreamers. Let all the youth have a dream including the white  kids in rural America too. Then build the wall to keep the fucker creepiest out.


----------



## Imissbush

percysunshine said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad as it is, the answer to your question is 'Yes'.
> 
> 
> 
> Let them eat Frenches Mustard!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo....chuckle.
> 
> Don't remember your name....
Click to expand...

I can't remember my name at the time, Patriot2005? 

Hope all is well


----------



## percysunshine

Imissbush said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad as it is, the answer to your question is 'Yes'.
> 
> 
> 
> Let them eat Frenches Mustard!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo....chuckle.
> 
> Don't remember your name....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't remember my name at the time, Patriot2005?
> 
> Hope all is well
Click to expand...


All is well. Coultervakia was fun. Like the wild west before Wyatt Earp showed up. A person could post pretty much anything.

I guess now we have been 'civilized'...chuckle

Cheers!


----------

